# Putin: "Super missile Satan operativo per fine anno". Tensione in Lituania.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.

Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.



Cortesemente uno subito sul parlamento, come test operativo.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

*Giorgio Starace,ambasciatore italiano in Russia è stato convocato dal ministero degli Esteri russo a Mosca, sconosciuti i motivi*


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Se è vero che questo è un malato terminale come dicono,penso che prima di andarsene farà danni inenarrabili.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


tanto entro l'anno muore o fallisce, il Satan se lo può ''azziccare'' nel ..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero che questo è un malato terminale come dicono,penso che prima di andarsene farà danni inenarrabili.


Sta meglio di me


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

sì le armi delle meraviglie, Putin assomiglia a Hitler del 1944 con le annunciazioni delle armi speciali. Armi solo sulla carta, nel senso che devono ripiegare su carri armati degli anni '60 (T62). Un esercito di rottami,


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


Sempre toni pacifisti dal Cremlino, ma loro possono.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero che questo è un malato terminale come dicono,penso che prima di andarsene farà danni inenarrabili.


Ma quale malato,questo sta meglio della regina Elisabetta


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero che questo è un malato terminale come dicono,penso che prima di andarsene farà danni inenarrabili.


Ha comunque dei figli dai…


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


Niente di nuovo, lo annuncia ogni tanto. Per il resto, l America ha la politica del first strike in questi casi, quindi la Russia verrebbe spianata. È da capire se nel frattempo non ci rimaniamo spianati pure noi.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ha comunque dei figli dai…


Già messi al sicuro chissa' dove.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Più che Mr Satan mi pare che sia la situazione in lituania a non essere bella...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che Mr Satan mi pare che sia la situazione in lituania a non essere bella...



Pessima.

Ma d' altronde, voglio dire... loro minacciano di nuclearizzare le capitali europee, ammazzano migliaia di persone, stanno causando inflazione e se va avanti cosi, anche carestia.

Qualche tir e qualche treno bloccato, potevano aspettarselo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> sì le armi delle meraviglie, Putin assomiglia a Hitler del 1944 con le annunciazioni delle armi speciali. Armi solo sulla carta, nel senso che devono ripiegare su carri armati degli anni '60 (T62). Un esercito di rottami,



L' Italia ha 60 carri armati (che funzionano), la Russia mi pare 12.000


----------



## sacchino (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ha comunque dei figli dai…


Dei grandissimi figli di Putin.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia ha 60 carri armati (che funzionano), la Russia mi pare 12.000


si 120000 no ne hanno ca. 4000 che funzionano, di questi ca. 1/3 distrutti in Ucraina.
Poi i carri armati ormai non sono piu' decisivi come una volta. Droni moderni, javelin, armi di precisioni, l'aeronautica, la Nato e' di molto piu' superiore della Russia.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si 120000 no ne hanno ca. 4000 che funzionano, di questi ca. 1/3 distrutti in Ucraina.
> Poi i carri armati ormai non sono piu' decisivi come una volta. Droni moderni, javelin, armi di precisioni, l'aeronautica, la Nato e' di molto piu' superiore della Russia.


Lo stiamo vedendo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.




Ma non dovevano essere già falliti?


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non dovevano essere già falliti?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si 120000 no ne hanno ca. 4000 che funzionano, di questi ca. 1/3 distrutti in Ucraina.
> Poi i carri armati ormai non sono piu' decisivi come una volta. Droni moderni, javelin, armi di precisioni, l'aeronautica, la Nato e' di molto piu' superiore della Russia.


Assolutamente.

La Russia ha zero chance contro la Nato, ma questo non significa che i paesi Nato subirebbero ZERO danni.
Ovviamente in un' ipotetica guerra senza armi nucleari, si intende.

Immagino con poggerebbero i piedi oltre la Polonia.

Ma anche se la Russia venisse annientata, non è che un missile su Milano o Roma sarebbe trascurabile, anzi.

E al momento, nessuno vuole rischiare per l' Ucraina, mi pare evidente.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non dovevano essere già falliti?


Sono dei falliti


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


premesso che dire capace di penetrare ogni difesa presente e FUTURA fa un pò ridere..cos'è hanno pure la macchina del tempo in russia? e allora usatela perchè come mentalità siete indietro di qualche secolo... 

ma a parte questo dico ma questi annunci vengono resi pubblici dal Cremlino solo per l'occidente o vengono diramati anche in casa? cioè in russia intendo

no perchè non saranno molto contenti milioni di suoi concittadini a sapere che sulla loro testa rischia di cadere una pioggia di missili nucleari che distrugga ogni loro presente e futuro

cioè non so loro ma io ci terrei a vivere ad esempio...


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Franz64 (21 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> La Russia ha zero chance contro la Nato, ma questo non significa che i paesi Nato subirebbero ZERO danni.
> Ovviamente in un' ipotetica guerra senza armi nucleari, si intende.
> ...



Se entra in guerra la Cina però qualche chance ce l'hanno.


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


Beh comunque ora che sappiamo che non sono ancora pronti propongo una bella marcia su Mosca e distruggerli prima che siano pronti


----------



## Manue (21 Giugno 2022)

Per me first strike, second strike, strike, home run... tutte chiacchiere.

Un bottone, forse 2 in simultanea, e tanti saluti e baci.
E non Russia, Usa, Europe o China... ma tutti diventano vulnerabili.

Cercate NukeMap su google e divertitevi...


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se entra in guerra la Cina però qualche chance ce l'hanno.


enjoy


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> enjoy


tutto bello, ma questa regia se la scordano


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tutto bello, ma questa regia se la scordano


questa si che è un'americanata...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se entra in guerra la Cina però qualche chance ce l'hanno.


Non credo, almeno a numeri.

In quanto ad abilità non saprei, ma di guerre dei cinesi non ne ricordo molte recenti.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, almeno a numeri.
> 
> In quanto ad abilità non saprei, ma di guerre dei cinesi non ne ricordo molte recenti.


siamo sempre superiori di molto come tecnologia e probabilmente mezzi. ma russia e cina insieme fanno 10 milioni di potenziali forze armate inoltre come nucleare siamo più o meno pari. potenzialmente non sarebbe una guerra che dura qualche anno ma molto di più.


----------



## UDG (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero che questo è un malato terminale come dicono,penso che prima di andarsene farà danni inenarrabili.


Secondo me non è ne malato, né terminale


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> siamo sempre superiori di molto come tecnologia e probabilmente mezzi. ma russia e cina insieme fanno 10 milioni di potenziali forze armate inoltre come nucleare siamo più o meno pari. potenzialmente non sarebbe una guerra che dura qualche anno ma molto di più.


gli uomini valgono come i carri armati..ormai sono obsoleti  ...con un aereo "serio" butti giù palate di uomini e carri armati

considera che la russia è stimato abbiano circa 22mila carri armati..gli usa solo 6.200 circa..questo perche gli usa ritengono giustamente che ormai servono a poco...

se guardi altri mezzi come gli aerei trovi le percentuali al contrario..

poi c'è un altro dato fondamentale:

miliardi di dollari stanziati per la difesa annualmente

RUSSIA: 44

USA: 716

aggiungici pure la Cina per me sempre sotto stanno...e considero solo gli usa figurati con la NATO 

ma lo sanno anche loro ovviamente..infatti Putin fa sempre leva sul nucleare non menziona mai di poter competere con le armi classiche..capisci anche quanto deve essere frustrante per un dittatore come lui

riguardo al nucleare invece non ci sono dubbi: perdiamo TUTTI


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)

Zio Putin tra poco lo troviamo nel mondo sotto sopra a prendere il posto di Vecna


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

e comunque a mio avviso la Cina l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe è la guerra..ma proprio l'ultima

a che gli servirebbe? per loro sarebbe controproducente

se ci fosse ora una guerra per me è piu facile si schiererebbero con gli usa che con la russia...sono i piu vermi di tutti quelli  figurati se vorrebbero imbarcarsi in una guerra che non sono sicuri di vincere...anzi...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Molti qui si fanno beffe dei mezzi obsoleti (e questo porterà tutti come prima cosa ad attaccarmi di filo-putinismo).

Ma forse si dimenticano che se questo valesse davvero, allora l'Afghanistan (o il Vietnam) dovevano essere piegati in una frazione di secondo.

Poi di nuovo, non ho capito questa assoluta convinzione che la Russia sia inferiore tecnologicamente agli USA.

Guardate che in alcuni settori sono più avanti, eh, ad esempio nella propulsione spaziale hanno sempre fatto il culo agli americani, poi magari dal crollo dell'URSS hanno patito un po' di ovvia debacle.

Gli USA c'hanno la tecnologia perché hanno saccheggiato da sempre le menti mondiali. La Russia è sempre stata terra di eminenti fisici e matematici.

Voi li prendete tutti per zappatori ignoranti, non so perché. Forse è alla rovescia.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh comunque ora che sappiamo che non sono ancora pronti *proponga una bella marcia su Mosca e distruggerli prima che siano pronti *



Sotto la guida illuminata di Biden?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Molti qui si fanno beffe qui dei mezzi obsoleti (e questo porterà tutti come prima cosa ad attaccarmi di filo-putinismo).
> 
> Ma forse si dimenticano che se questo valesse davvero, allora l'Afghanistan (o il Vietnam) dovevano essere piegati in una frazione di secondo.*
> 
> ...



Sono soggiogati dalla propaganda occidentale.
Basti pensare che quando fanno paragoni,tirano sempre in ballo il costo per la difesa "_gli usa spendono 2398742389472381979 miliardi all'anno e la russia solo 44,in caso di guerra sono spacciati_"

Invece quando ragionare su questi numeri non è per loro conveniente,allora si tirano fuori le storielle del "l'ugrainah con 1/100 di forza della Russia li sta piegando con i tostapane trasformati in megarobot,con i giocattolini droni per bambini trasformati in micidiali kamikazee,con i trattori equipaggiati con i mitra e con le vecchiette che servono zuppa avvelenata alle truppe russe  

Insoma,questi miliardi spesi in armamenti sono decisivi oppure no ?
E se sono così tanto decisivi perchè gli USA le hanno sempre buscate negli ultimi 50 anni ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono soggiogati dalla propaganda occidentale.
> Basti pensare che quando fanno paragoni,tirano sempre in ballo il costo per la difesa "_gli usa spendono 2398742389472381979 miliardi all'anno e la russia solo 44,in caso di guerra sono spacciati_"
> 
> Invece quando ragionare su questi numeri non è per loro conveniente,allora si tirano fuori le storielle del "l'ugrainah con 1/100 di forza della Russia li sta piegando con i tostapane trasformati in megarobot,con i giocattolini droni per bambini trasformati in micidiali kamikazee,con i trattori equipaggiati con i mitra e con le vecchiette che servono zuppa avvelenata alle truppe russe
> ...



Forse perché ovunque hanno messo le mani hanno fatto solo danni?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse perché ovunque hanno messo le mani hanno fatto solo danni?



Questo è indubbio,ma perchè se volavano 10 schiaffi loro ne prendevano 20 sul muso ? 
Eppure guardando le spese per la difesa...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo è indubbio,ma perchè se volavano 10 schiaffi loro ne prendevano 20 sul muso ?
> Eppure guardando le spese per la difesa...




Sono come il PSG


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono soggiogati dalla propaganda occidentale.
> Basti pensare che quando fanno paragoni,tirano sempre in ballo il costo per la difesa "_gli usa spendono 2398742389472381979 miliardi all'anno e la russia solo 44,in caso di guerra sono spacciati_"
> 
> Invece quando ragionare su questi numeri non è per loro conveniente,allora si tirano fuori le storielle del "l'ugrainah con 1/100 di forza della Russia li sta piegando con i tostapane trasformati in megarobot,con i giocattolini droni per bambini trasformati in micidiali kamikazee,con i trattori equipaggiati con i mitra e con le vecchiette che servono zuppa avvelenata alle truppe russe
> ...



Tutta gente che ha visto troppe volte "Caccia a Ottobre Rosso", "Firefox" (mitico film con Clint Eastwood) e altre menghiate del genere, dove i russi vengono presi per il culo.

Che siano degli orsi brutali che vanno per le spicce non ci piove, ma da quell'altra parte non mi sembra di vedere i classici agnellini democratici. 

Mi sembra invece di vedere bimbiminkia fanatici che si mettono a fare le catzate in cielo stile top-gun, salvo tranciare i cavi di sostegno della funivia del Cermis e provocare la morte gratuita di 20 persone, facendola poi franca.

'Sti schifosi.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono soggiogati dalla propaganda occidentale.
> Basti pensare che quando fanno paragoni,tirano sempre in ballo il costo per la difesa "_gli usa spendono 2398742389472381979 miliardi all'anno e la russia solo 44,in caso di guerra sono spacciati_"
> 
> Invece quando ragionare su questi numeri non è per loro conveniente,allora si tirano fuori le storielle del "l'ugrainah con 1/100 di forza della Russia li sta piegando con i tostapane trasformati in megarobot,con i giocattolini droni per bambini trasformati in micidiali kamikazee,con i trattori equipaggiati con i mitra e con le vecchiette che servono zuppa avvelenata alle truppe russe
> ...


ma nei soldi della difesa sono inclusi quelli spesi dai cittadini amerikani per ammazzarsi tra loro?


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque a mio avviso la Cina l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe è la guerra..ma proprio l'ultima
> 
> a che gli servirebbe? per loro sarebbe controproducente
> 
> se ci fosse ora una guerra per me è piu facile si schiererebbero con gli usa che con la russia...sono i piu vermi di tutti quelli  figurati se vorrebbero imbarcarsi in una guerra che non sono sicuri di vincere...anzi...



Non so da dove prendi le informazioni ma si sa che la Cina è il nemico numero uno degli usa. Lo ha detto il pentagono.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutta gente che ha visto troppe volte "Caccia a Ottobre Rosso", "Firefox" (mitico film con Clint Eastwood) e altre menghiate del genere, dove i russi vengono presi per il culo.
> 
> Che siano degli orsi brutali che vanno per le spicce non ci piove, ma da quell'altra parte non mi sembra di vedere i classici agnellini democratici.
> 
> ...



Hai fatto bene a ricordare una delle pagine peggiori della nostra storia dove è emerso chiaramente che ci trattano da colonia.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma nei soldi della difesa sono inclusi quelli spesi dai cittadini amerikani per ammazzarsi tra loro?




No, quelli sono a bilancio della guerra civile


----------



## mabadi (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia che il super missile balistico intercontinentale Sarmat (detto anche Satan 2) sarà operativo per il combattimento entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il missile è capace di penetrare ogni sistema di difesa missilistica esistente o futura, può essere armato di testata nucleare e raggiungere in pochi minuti le principali capitali del mondo.
> 
> Cresce anche la tensione in Lituania, dopo il blocco del canale di Kaliningrad. La Russia minaccia di fare rricorso alla forza, se NATO e UE non sboccheranno il transito delle merci.


Gli Stati Uniti annunciano la realizzazione del primo motore a curvatura, sarà operativo entro la fine dell'anno e consentirà di raggiungere Alfa Centauri in 180 giorni.

onestamente che il Santan 2 possa raggiungere 20,7 Mach (4 volte il più veloce missile/prototipo USA) mi pare una notizia simile a quella da me inventata.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutta gente che ha visto troppe volte "Caccia a Ottobre Rosso", "Firefox" (mitico film con Clint Eastwood) e altre menghiate del genere, dove i russi vengono presi per il culo.
> 
> Che siano degli orsi brutali che vanno per le spicce non ci piove, ma da quell'altra parte non mi sembra di vedere i classici agnellini democratici.
> 
> ...


Hai ricordato una tragedia, l' ennesima, per cui questi sciaccalli salvatori del mondo non hanno pagato. Ma cosa ne sanno certi bimbominkia cresciuti a PlayStation e Hot dove di queste cose?!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai ricordato una tragedia, l' ennesima, per cui questi sciaccalli salvatori del mondo non hanno pagato. Ma cosa ne sanno certi bimbominkia cresciuti a PlayStation e Hot dove di queste cose?!



Se ricordi quella infamia ricordi sicuramente anche la crisi di Sigonella con il Governo Craxi


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono come il PSG


LOL

questa era buona..


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non so da dove prendi le informazioni ma si sa che la Cina è il nemico numero uno degli usa. Lo ha detto il pentagono.


ma si certo che si alleerebbero agli usa è una battuta ovviamente (anche se poi io dalla cina mi aspetto tutto e il contrario di tutto)

ma che vorrebbe non vorrebbe assolutamente una guerra (alleati alla russia ancor meno) quello lo penso davvero

ma non perchè sono pacifisti..ma perchè al momento farebbe loro piu danni che altro..


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ricordi quella infamia ricordi sicuramente anche la crisi di Sigonella con il Governo Craxi


Certo. Craxi non permise agli americani di mettere le mani sui terroristi. La frase: "con gli alleati non si sta sugli attenti"vi pare che potrebbe essere mai utilizzata dai nostri attuali governanti imbelli??


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo invece se prima di parlare si azioni il cervello o semplicemente si ripetono a pappagallo le veline della propaganda occidentale. Per quanto mi riguarda non essendo un paladino della pace tout court guardo al mio orticello e vedo che la benzina mi costa oltre i due euro al litro, che i generi di prima necessità sono aumentati almeno di un buon 20% e tutto ciò in attesa dell' inverno in cui piangeremo lacrime amare. E tutto ciò per aiutare una nazione con un governo fascista sostenuta dal governo americano per i propri particolari interessi. E fate pure i gradassi


Allora chiediti: da quando i prezzi dell'energia sono aumentati così tanto e chi sono i principali responsabili? 
La mia risposta:

1. Putin e il suo governo fascista
2. i governi, soprattutto in Europa, perché sono diventati troppo dipendenti dall'energia di Putin.
3. tutti noi, perché vogliamo avere sempre di più, a qualunque costo, ma a buon mercato, è così che deve essere,o no?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)

Situazione nel terzo mondo davvero drammatica per ora siamo ancora in riserva .. il prossimo anno, se non si trova una soluzione, l'Africa costruisce un bel ponte nel mediterraneo che collega l'Italia..


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai ricordato una tragedia, l' ennesima, per cui questi sciaccalli salvatori del mondo non hanno pagato. Ma cosa ne sanno certi bimbominkia cresciuti a PlayStation e Hot dove di queste cose?!


Senza gli americani e gli inglesi nel 43, L'italia sicuramente non sarebbe diventata una delle economie piu' sviluppate. Con il piano Marshall specialmente le industrie del nord ne hanno beneficiato. Guarda cosa hanno fatto i fasciocomunisti sovietici e russi nell'Europa dell'est. I Romani sono stati la culla del mondo e della cultura occidentale e sono orgoglioso di farne parte. L'unica cosa che i Putin boys hanno in comune con Putin è l'odio per l'Occidente e le democrazie. Secondo il principio "il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico". E se si analizza più da vicino la loro provenienza, estrema destra o estrema sinistra, fascisti con camicie rosse e fascisti con camicie nere. La stessa minestra e la stessa spazzatura


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Allora chiediti: da quando i prezzi dell'energia sono aumentati così tanto e chi sono i principali responsabili?
> La mia risposta:
> 
> 1. Putin e il suo governo fascista
> ...


Presumo che fare sanzioni al nostro principale partner energetico non influisca minimamenteQuando importeremo lo schifoso shale gas dagli Yankees pagandolo più di quanto paghiamo il gas russo ricordami questa conversazione!


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sotto la guida illuminata di Biden?


A parte che stavo chiaramente scherzando.
Se anche dovesse succedere penso veramente che sarebbe Biden a dire come si deve fare?
Lui deve solo chinare la testa. Sono quelli del pentagono che decidono di tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Senza gli americani e gli inglesi nel 43, L'italia sicuramente non sarebbe diventata una delle economie piu' sviluppate. Con il piano Marshall specialmente le industrie del nord ne hanno beneficiato. Guarda cosa hanno fatto i fasciocomunisti sovietici e russi nell'Europa dell'est. I Romani sono stati la culla del mondo e della cultura occidentale e sono orgoglioso di farne parte. L'unica cosa che i Putin boys hanno in comune con Putin è l'odio per l'Occidente e le democrazie. Secondo il principio "il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico". E se si analizza più da vicino la loro provenienza, estrema destra o estrema sinistra, fascisti con camicie rosse e fascisti con camicie nere. La stessa minestra e la stessa spazzatura


A parte che nella seconda guerra mondiale un ruolo importante lo ebbero anche i sovietici che pagarono con decine di milioni di morti la resistenza ai nazifascisti ma vabbè la storia qui viene trattata con scialba faciloneria ma se credi che gli americani abbiano concesso il piano Marshall a noi e aiutato economicamente la Germania Ovest per puro spirito umanitario ti sbagli di grosso. Lo fecero per avere una influenza politica su paesi che se non si fossero ripresi sarebbero stati preda di rivoluzioni rosse in serie. Quando studiate la storia studiate la tutta e non ciò che vi fa comodo come vogliono gli Yankees. E sul Cermis ovviamente non rispondi!!


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma si certo che si alleerebbero agli usa è una battuta ovviamente (anche se poi io dalla cina mi aspetto tutto e il contrario di tutto)
> 
> ma che vorrebbe non vorrebbe assolutamente una guerra (alleati alla russia ancor meno) quello lo penso davvero
> 
> ma non perchè sono pacifisti..ma perchè al momento farebbe loro piu danni che altro..



A me mi puzza il fatto che tutti dicono che vogliono invadere Taiwan che è protetto dagli usa. Casus belli già pronto magari tra 2 3 anni.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo. Craxi non permise agli americani di mettere le mani sui terroristi. La frase: "con gli alleati non si sta sugli attenti"vi pare che potrebbe essere mai utilizzata dai nostri attuali governanti imbelli??


Craxi fu uno dei pochi governi insieme a moro dal dopoguerra che aveva un minimo di indipendenza


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molti qui si fanno beffe dei mezzi obsoleti (e questo porterà tutti come prima cosa ad attaccarmi di filo-putinismo).
> 
> Ma forse si dimenticano che se questo valesse davvero, allora l'Afghanistan (o il Vietnam) dovevano essere piegati in una frazione di secondo.
> 
> ...


Che cosa arriva dalla Russia? A parte il petrolio e il gas e armi che non funzionano che cosa esportano? Sulla Luna sono stati gli americani non l'unione sovietica. Poi se vogliamo essere onesti la tecnologia per lo Spazio e' stata inventata da Wernherr von Braun (tedesco). Poi analizziamo gli ultimi 30 anni. Che cosa e' arrivato dalla Russia? A parte l'antivirus Kapersky (fa schifo) non mi viene in mente niente. E dagli stati uniti? Internet, Smart Home, Smartphone, Navigatori, Droni, pocket-cam, PC, il cuore artificiale (2015). Poi imprese: Apple, Tesla, Google, Microsoft, GoPro, Nvidia, Cisco, Oracle, Amazon, Comcast, Adobe, Netflix, PayPal, Qualcomm, Dolby, Comtech, Digital River, LifeCell. Questi sono solo alcuni di imprese degli ultimi 30 anni. Quale marche russi sono presenti nei supermercati italiani o nei mercati tecnologici italiani, non me ne viene in mente nemmeno una. E le attrezzature sportive? Moda? Anche la migliore vodka proviene dalla Finlandia e dalla Svezia e non dalla Russia.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A parte che nella seconda guerra mondiale un ruolo importante lo ebbero anche i sovietici che pagarono con decine di milioni di morti la resistenza ai nazifascisti ma vabbè la storia qui viene trattata con scialba faciloneria ma se credi che gli americani abbiano concesso il piano Marshall a noi e aiutato economicamente la Germania Ovest ti sbagli di grosso. Lo fecero per avere una influenza politica su paesi che se non si fossero ripresi sarebbero stati preda di rivoluzioni rosse in serie. Quando studiate la storia studiate la tutta e non ciò che vi fa comodo come vogliono gli Yankees. E sul Cermis ovviamente non rispondi!!


Senza l'aiuto degli americani i sovietici nella seconda guerra mondiale, sarebbero stati sconfitti. Gli Stati Uniti consegnarono ai sovietici oltre 400.000 jeep e camion, 13.000 locomotive e vagoni merci, 90 navi da carico, 4.000 bombardieri, 10.000 aerei da combattimento e oltre 7.000 carri armati. Gli inglesi e i canadesi fornirono altri 5000 carri armati e 7000 aerei. La cosídetta Lending and leasing act. L'unione sovietica ha ricevuto 11 mrd di dollari in beni e materiali. In termini odierni, si tratta di circa 200 miliardi di dollari o 190 miliardi di euro. Solo per farti un esempio, dal 41 al 45 (conflitto con l'unione sovietica) la Germania aveva prodotto ca. 10000 mila carri armati in tutto. Questi 10000 mila carri armati venivano schierati su 3 fronti, ovest, est e sud.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Che cosa arriva dalla Russia? A parte il petrolio e il gas e armi che non funzionano che cosa esportano? Sulla Luna sono stati gli americani non l'unione sovietica. Poi se voglamo essere onesti la tecnologia per lo Spazio e' stata inventata da Wernherr von Braun (tedesco). Poi analizziamo gli ultimi 30 anni. Che cosa e' arrivato dalla Russia? A parte l'antivirus Kapersky (fa schifo) non mi viene in mente niente. E dagli stati uniti? Internet, Smart Home, Smartphone, Navigatori, Droni, pocket-cam, PC, il cuore artificiale (2015). Poi imprese: Apple, Tesla, Google, Microsoft, GoPro, Nvidia, Cisco, Oracle, Amazon, Comcast, Adobe, Netflix, PayPal, Qualcomm, Dolby, Comtech, Digital River, LifeCell. Questi sono solo alcuni di imprese degli ultimi 30 anni. Quale marche russi sono presenti nei supermercati italiani o nei mercati tecnologici italiani, non me ne viene in mente nemmeno una. E le attrezzature sportive? Moda? Anche la migliore vodka proviene dalla Finlandia e dalla Svezia e non dalla Russia.



Scusami, ma il tuo discorso è completamente insensato.

Il 75% della roba che hai citato è completamente superfluo. Il restante è tutta roba derivata grazie all'ingegno di altri. Riguardandolo da un altro punto di vista, il 50% non è assolutamente prerogativa loro.

Fino alla WWII dagli states non arrivava un fico secco, poi c'è stato ovviamente il boom del made in USA, essendo noi una colonia. Sembra che abbiamo sempre campato con la loro roba.

La Qualcomm, per dire, è stata fondata da un italiano.

Microsoft, non so se ti rendi di quello che stai dicendo, una azienda che ha affossato altre aziende di software. Dammi retta che mi occupo di informatica.

Che c'entrano droni e altre diavolerie, che li stanno facendo tutti.

Netflix, se ti sembra un prodotto "tecnologico" con il quale riempirsi la bocca ...

Mi sembri molto confuso.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Senza l'aiuto degli americani i sovietici nella seconda guerra mondiale, sarebbero stati sconfitti. Gli Stati Uniti consegnarono ai sovietici oltre 400.000 jeep e camion, 13.000 locomotive e vagoni merci, 90 navi da carico, 4.000 bombardieri, 10.000 aerei da combattimento e oltre 7.000 carri armati. Gli inglesi e i canadesi fornirono altri 5000 carri armati e 7000 aerei. La cosídetta Lending and leasing act. L'unione sovietica ha ricevuto 11 mrd di dollari in beni e materiali. In termini odierni, si tratta di circa 200 miliardi di dollari o 190 miliardi di euro. Solo per farti un esempio, dal 41 al 45 (conflitto con l'unione sovietica) la Germania aveva prodotto ca. 10000 mila carri armati in tutto. Questi 10000 mila carri armati venivano schierati su 3 fronti, ovest, est e sud.


Si, lo so. Parliamo della legge affitti e prestiti con cui gli americani prestarono una montagna di soldi ai sovietici e a chiunque resistesse al nazismo. La sostanza però non cambia perché i russi ci misero la loro pelle ed è concettualmente sbagliato o non onesto dire che la seconda guerra mondiale fu vinta grazie ad Inglesi e Americani. Senza la VI armata di Von Paulus e la mancata presa di Stalingrado i tedeschi furono quasi sempre sulla difensiva. Gli alleati poterono aprire un secondo fronte con lo sbarco in Normandia solo perché i sovietici tennero duro e vinsero la battaglia più cruenta della guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Situazione nel terzo mondo davvero drammatica per ora siamo ancora in riserva .. il prossimo anno, se non si trova una soluzione, l'Africa costruisce un bel ponte nel mediterraneo che collega l'Italia..


Beh ma d' altronde.

La situazione è incasinata.

Per molti "geni" dovremmo sbattercene beatamente le palle di tutto, *SFONDARE DI MILIARDI *uno che usa quei soldi per costruire armi con cui ci minaccia 

Scena Fantozziana, "come è umano lei"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pessima.
> 
> Ma d' altronde, voglio dire... loro minacciano di nuclearizzare le capitali europee, ammazzano migliaia di persone, stanno causando inflazione e se va avanti cosi, anche carestia.
> 
> Qualche tir e qualche treno bloccato, potevano aspettarselo.


Ripeto.. la guerra l'ha solo accelerata..
Inflazione partisse già adesso..
Sapendo che arrivi..
Nessuno lo impedirebbe..

Sai perché lo dico con convinzione?
Perché è quello che è successo..

Poi francamente scritto così sembra che finita la guerra= fine inflazione si magari! Questi stanno pensando a un reset


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che dire capace di penetrare ogni difesa presente e FUTURA fa un pò ridere..cos'è hanno pure la macchina del tempo in russia? e allora usatela perchè come mentalità siete indietro di qualche secolo...
> 
> ma a parte questo dico ma questi annunci vengono resi pubblici dal Cremlino solo per l'occidente o vengono diramati anche in casa? cioè in russia intendo
> 
> ...


Abbiamo questo difetto di dimenticare velocemente..
intendo noi italiani.. eppure abbiamo subito anni e anni di accuse andate a vuoto contro i russi

La russiofobia tanto citata
xò cari i russi non si scordano le innumerevoli accuse.. quindi direi che si sono fatti un'idea che cosa stava succedendo.. e ti assicuro che la stessa idea e preparativi sono stati fatti anche dai cinesi.. direi che per loro la conferma di tutto è avvenuta dopo la guerra commerciale eh..Ma no sono tutte coincidenze 

meglio dire " sono impazziti!!! "


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se entra in guerra la Cina però qualche chance ce l'hanno.


India Iran ( in guerra da sempre) Cina e Russia
e io tremo tutto.. visto che questa Europa fa fatica a stare a galla economicamente come lo Zio Sam

Cioè Italia stenda a stare dietro all'alta velocità con le manutenzioni ehhh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> enjoy


 Mi viene da ridere perché si sono messi in moto perché se aspettavano ulteriormente non riuscivano a sostenere l'esercito più grande del mondo.. cosa che la 1° economia sta iniziando a fare..  e lo dico con il dubbio.. visto che questi super man prima ci vogliono mandare noi alla mattanza! per indebolire il nemico.. qua c'è qualcosa che non quadra eh ? o no !? tanto potenti però pure lenti di riflessoi SE si vuole pensare bene..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque a mio avviso la Cina l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe è la guerra..ma proprio l'ultima
> 
> a che gli servirebbe? per loro sarebbe controproducente
> 
> se ci fosse ora una guerra per me è piu facile si schiererebbero con gli usa che con la russia...sono i piu vermi di tutti quelli  figurati se vorrebbero imbarcarsi in una guerra che non sono sicuri di vincere...anzi...


Giuro sono minimo 10 anni che seguo e grido a questa guerra ( con firma per uscire dalla Nato) voluta dagli Usa per far fuori la Cina ma con ostacolo Russia.. quindi no fidati.. interesse non è il loro.. ma per armamenti si stanno muovendo perché non sono fessi.. e si che è di dominio pubblico che vogliono governare per un altro secolo  e pensano come sempre ai loro (sporchi) interessi


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si 120000 no ne hanno ca. 4000 che funzionano, di questi ca. 1/3 distrutti in Ucraina.
> Poi i carri armati ormai non sono piu' decisivi come una volta. Droni moderni, javelin, armi di precisioni, l'aeronautica, la Nato e' di molto piu' superiore della Russia.


Io so che hanno finito i missili, 10 gg fa tipo o forse tra 10 gg, non mi è chiaro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

Inflazione alle stelle
In questo momento temono più il bilancio di fine anno la in America...


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma il tuo discorso è completamente insensato.
> 
> Il 75% della roba che hai citato è completamente superfluo. Il restante è tutta roba derivata grazie all'ingegno di altri. Riguardandolo da un altro punto di vista, il 50% non è assolutamente prerogativa loro.
> 
> ...


Fino al 1945 dagli stati uniti non arrivava niente? Producevano l'80 % di autovetture globale. Gli stati Uniti sono la prima economia al mondo dal 1905. Nel 1913 1. Stati Uniti 517 Mrd. Dollari, 2 Germania 237 Mrd. La Microsoft ha affossato altre aziende? Ma lo sai quante aziende di software ci sono negli stati uniti? Penso che tu sia solo un impiegato normale, ma non uno sviluppatore di software. Soltanto io lavoro con software (SAP, Datev, Citrix, Oracle, BMC). Poi se intendi solo PC allora Microsoft ha quasi un monopolio, ma c'e' come alternativa Linux o il sistema Apple. SAP e Datev sono tedeschi. Oracle, Citrix e BMC sono software americane. Io lavoro nelle telecomunicazioni e sono responsabile del monitoraggio della rete fissa e mobile, sono specializzato in Voice over IP, gestione dei dispositivi e MLPS-VPN, connessioni Ethernet e radio relay. I droni li fanno tutti (specialmente in Cina) ma la tecnologia e' stata introdotta negli stati uniti, quasi tuttle le nuove technologie vengono introdotte negli stati uniti. Alla mia domanda non hai risposto che cosa viene dalla Russia tecnologicamente? Rispondo io, nada. La mia azienda quasi tutti componenti vengono dall'occidente, dalla Russia niente ma propio niente. Noi lavoriamo con Alcatel, NTT, Italtel, Ericsson, Siemens, ITT, Cisco, Nokia, Lucent, Adva, Lancom, Marconi, Nortel, Thales, AVV ecc. La Huawei l'abbiamo cacciata.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Fino al 1945 dagli stati uniti non arrivava niente? Producevano l'80 % di autovetture globale. Gli stati Uniti sono la prima economia al mondo dal 1905. Nel 1913 1. Stati Uniti 517 Mrd. Dollari, 2 Germania 237 Mrd. La Microsoft ha affossato altre aziende? Ma lo sai quante aziende di software ci sono negli stati uniti? Penso che tu sia solo un impiegato normale, ma non uno sviluppatore di software. Soltanto io lavoro con software (SAP, Datev, Citrix, Oracle, BMC). Poi se intendi solo PC allora Microsoft ha quasi un monopolio, ma c'e' come alternativa Linux o il sistema Apple. SAP e Datev sono tedeschi. Oracle, Citrix e BMC sono software americane. Io lavoro nelle telecomunicazioni e sono responsabile del monitoraggio della rete fissa e mobile, sono specializzato in Voice over IP, gestione dei dispositivi e MLPS-VPN, connessioni Ethernet e radio relay. I droni li fanno tutti (specialmente in Cina) ma la tecnologia e' stata introdotta negli stati uniti, quasi tuttle le nuove technologie vengono introdotte negli stati uniti. Alla mia domanda non hai risposto che cosa viene dalla Russia tecnologicamente? Rispondo io, nada. La mia azienda quasi tutti componenti vengono dall'occidente, dalla Russia niente ma propio niente. Noi lavoriamo con Alcatel, NTT, Italtel, Ericsson, Siemens, ITT, Cisco, Nokia, Lucent, Adva, Lancom, Marconi, Nortel, Thales, AVV ecc. La Huawei l'abbiamo cacciata.



Amico, tu fai confusione tra tecnologia e brand.

Non te la prendere a male, ma sono argomenti che ho già affrontato e non mi va di ripeterli, perciò sarò breve.

Per il mercato automobilistico, non credo che abbiamo da imparare dagli states, fanno roba allucinante, il motore a scoppio è prerogativa europea e sono molto di più le autovetture europee negli USA che non il viceversa. Non credo che l'argomento sussista. Al gigante Ford sono occorsi anni e colossali investimenti per battere la Ferrari negli anni d'oro a Le Mans, e dovettero costruire una macchina apposita con un motore di 8000 cmc per avere ragione della piccola modenese, che correva con autovetture con la metà della cilindrata.

Per la tecnologia elettronica e tutto ciò che concerne i computers, fu un'azienda italiana, l'Olivetti, a concepire il microprocessore, e fu un ingegnere italiano, Federico Faggin, a metterlo in pista. Gli USA, al solito, hanno partecipato solo come potenza di mercato. Un'altra eccellenza italiana distrutta tramite autosabotamento.

Ovviamente fa molto più figo il brand "Intel" (che ha sempre fatto prodotti mediocri ed ha conquistato l'intero panorama di mercato con mosse discutibili) che non "Olivetti".

La vera rivoluzione del software l'ha fatta il movimento open source con Linux, fatto da un ragazzo finlandese, che è gratis ed ha cambiato tutto l'assetto, a dispetto delle tecnocrazie Microsoft fatte di prodotti chiusi e di scarsa qualità. Se adesso vedi software liberi sul tuo telefonino è merito di queste cose, non certo della fantastica e approssimativa tecnologia ammerigana.

Ma tu credi realmente che senza gli ammerigani non avremmo adesso internet? Guarda che la prima pagina web fu creata al CERN in Svizzera, il mezzo trasmissivo è una normale trasmissione di dati, il protocollo TCP/IP fu basato su quello del DoD americano solo per convenienza e i soliti accordi di stampo colonialistico.

Per il resto, valgono più o meno le solite considerazioni.

Gli USA hanno la potenza bruta dei numeri di fatturato e nulla più.

Chiuso OT.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Giugno 2022)

Io leggevo dai giornali ruski che Kiev era caduta in 48 ore.
Che il Donbass era stato liberato in 24.
Che i satan 2 saranno pronti in pochi mesi.
Poveru ruski..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Va beh ma ragazzi di che parlate???

È chiaro che la Russia dal punto di vista militare (e non solo) sia ultra-avantissimo.
Non serve sminuire nessuno.

Ma sono pur sempre secondi, dopo gli Usa.

E sarebbero contro la Nato, quindi contro i primi (Usa) + Francia + Inghilterra + Germania + Italia + Sud Corea 

È evidente che armi nucleari a parte verrebbero arati.
Il che non vuol dire non subiremmo grossissimi e inaccettabili danni pure noi.

Ed è l' esatto motivo per cui la Nato non è coinvolta (e non ne avrebbe nemmeno diritto a dirla tutta) ma idem tutti gli altri stati, che si limitano ad un "solidale" supporto militare alla vittima.

Io penso che noi siamo incaxxati per gli aumenti dell' inflazione piu che per le armi che gli diamo.

Ma d'altronde, se Putin avesse evitato sta mossa INUTILE saremmo in pace come sempre.

Poi come dice @Crazy rossonero 90 l'inflazione c' era da ben prima della guerra, ma guardando i numeri mi pare tutto collegato e preventivato.

Il gas naturale costava 20 dollari un paio di anni fa, non è quintuplicato ancora pre-guerra per caso


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, tu fai confusione tra tecnologia e brand.
> 
> Non te la prendere a male, ma sono argomenti che ho già affrontato e non mi va di ripeterli, perciò sarò breve.
> 
> ...


In molte delle invenzioni c'è sempre il nostro zampino, dal motore a combustione interna attribuito solo due anni fa a Don Barsanti e Matteucci dopo che i crucchi se ne sono vantati per più di 100 anni, a Ferraris padre della corrente trifase e motore elettrico (in concomitanza con Tesla), a Giulio Natta per la plastica, senza scomodare Leonardo..
Potevamo continuare a dominare il mondo , siamo scesi nel degrado più totale.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Giugno 2022)

Comunque l'essere più miserabile che la storia umana ricordi, perché per ricattare con il nucleare 7 miliardi di persone tale sei, deve essere mentalmente alla frutta.
Del resto è da 20 giorni che codice di aver conquistato Sieverodonietks o come si chiama quel paesino in Donbass, ma sono ancora lì.
"Il secondo esercito più forte al mondo" impantanato a tal punto che anche la Lituania trova il coraggio di andare contro ai potentissimi Ruski, che nonostante avessero metà del loro esercito in Donbass da 8 anni mascherati da ribelli, stanno riesumando la mobilitazione generale per riuscire ad avanzare di mezzo km al giorno in Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> In molte delle invenzioni c'è sempre il nostro zampino, dal motore a combustione interna attribuito solo due anni fa a Don Barsanti e Matteucci dopo che i crucchi se ne sono vantati per più di 100 anni, a Ferraris padre della corrente trifase e motore elettrico (in concomitanza con Tesla), a Giulio Natta per la plastica, senza scomodare Leonardo..
> Potevamo continuare a dominare il mondo , siamo scesi nel degrado più totale.



In Italia il nonno crea, il figlio gode, il nipote sputtana tutto.
Da sempre tranne rare eccezioni.

Francia, Germania e Inghilterra, altra cultura.

Siamo tremendi cosi, poi possiamo dare sempre la colpa ad altri se vogliamo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'essere più miserabile che la storia umana ricordi, perché per ricattare con il nucleare 7 miliardi di persone tale sei, deve essere mentalmente alla frutta.
> Del resto è da 20 giorni che codice di aver conquistato Sieverodonietks o come si chiama quel paesino in Donbass, ma sono ancora lì.
> "Il secondo esercito più forte al mondo" impantanato a tal punto che anche la Lituania trova il coraggio di andare contro ai potentissimi Ruski, che nonostante avessero metà del loro esercito in Donbass da 8 anni mascherati da ribelli, stanno riesumando la mobilitazione generale per riuscire ad avanzare di mezzo km al giorno in Ucraina.



Cultura da mostro d' altri tempi.
Senza dubbio.

Però la Russia, vincerà la guerra al 100%, matematico per ovvie ragioni.
Dipende solo quanto è disposta a perdere per farlo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)

Molti non si rendono conto di quello che potrebbe succedere tra qualche mese (non qui dentro ma in generale).. e non mi riferisco morire di freddo. Il problema del gas non è tanto surriscaldare la casa che comunque ha una influenza.. ma il gas serve per le aziende per la loro produzione. Meno gas risparmi produzione e molti salutano il lavoro la gente ha meno soldi spende di meno recessione. Specialmente Italia e Germania, noi in Danimarca 81% viene da fonti rinnovabili ma siccome siamo una economia coesa se hai la Germania ed Italiaa che sono due potenze industriali in Europa ti attacchi al cuco.

Tutto questo perché siamo una società di pagliacci vogliamo avere tutto poi ci lamentiamo sempre
no1111 al nuclerea1111 che poi222 salta111111in ariaaaa ...ChErNoByL!!!!!
noooooo ai pannell1111 solarii111 
nooooooo alle turbin111 Aeloch111 che rovi111no il PaeSAGGIOOOOOOOOO
Baaataaaaaa petolioooooooooo trop1111 brut111
Carbonee1??? Ma stai scherzanoooooo è IquInAnte

Allora mettiamoci d'accordo vogliamo avere le nostre 20 macchine, la tv che funziona 24 su 24 in tre stante, il frigorifero il climatizattore il riscaldatore


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molti non si rendono conto di quello che potrebbe succedere tra qualche mese (non qui dentro ma in generale).. e non mi riferisco morire di freddo. Il problema del gas non è tanto surriscaldare la casa che comunque ha una influenza.. ma il gas serve per le aziende per la loro produzione. Meno gas risparmi produzione e molti salutano il lavoro la gente ha meno soldi spende di meno recessione. Specialmente Italia e Germania, noi in Danimarca 81% viene da fonti rinnovabili ma siccome siamo una economia coesa se hai la Germania ed Italiaa che sono due potenze industriali in Europa ti attacchi al cuco.
> 
> Tutto questo perché siamo una società di pagliacci vogliamo avere tutto poi ci lamentiamo sempre
> no1111 al nuclerea1111 che poi222 salta111111in ariaaaa ...ChErNoByL!!!!!
> ...


Guarda hai ragionissima.
Io sono anni che cerco di spiegarlo.

Quando hanno iniziato a parlare di stoppare il nucleare in Belgio mi sono preso un sacco di insulti.
Perché?
Perché pure io sono contro il nucleare. Qualsiasi persona che guarda "into eternity" su Onkalo non può non essere contro il nucleare.
Abito a una ventina di km di una centrale.
So bene come finirebbe se qualcosa dovesse andare male.

PERÒ.
Eh sì c'è un però.
Spiegavo che se l'alternativa al nucleare era pagare l'elettricità 5 volte più cara per averla "green" allora mi tenevo il nucleare... E giù di insulti e critiche.

Non abbiamo alternative.
Bisogna produrre energia che non costi troppo e che non vada a versare CO2 nel atmosfera. Beh non ci sono alternative. Soprattutto con le auto elettriche.
Hai voglia a mettere panelli solari per ricaricare le batterie...

E come in politica.
Non puoi essere contro tutto. Alla fine si deve scegliere la soluzione che e la meno peggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda hai ragionissima.
> Io sono anni che cerco di spiegarlo.
> 
> Quando hanno iniziato a parlare di stoppare il nucleare in Belgio mi sono preso un sacco di insulti.
> ...



Sono convinto che basterebbe avere una società meno dedita al consumo compulsivo e allo spreco più totale per trovare un equilibrio tra l'accessibilità dell'energia e la produzione senza per forza andare alla ricerca di chissà quali piani assurdi. Ci sarebbe bisogno di un altro modello di società. Io impazzisco ogni giorno a vedere quanti cavolo di suv ci sono ora in città. Quella del suv per me è l'immagine migliore per capire la mentalità malata che regna nella testa delle persone. Qualcuno poi sarà pure convinto di fare il bene dell'ambiente col carro armato elettrico!

Mi sale il nervoso a pensare che alla fine le centrali nucleari serviranno per ricaricare il gippone della mamma pancina che porta il bimbo all'asilo


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molti non si rendono conto di quello che potrebbe succedere tra qualche mese (non qui dentro ma in generale).. e non mi riferisco morire di freddo. Il problema del gas non è tanto surriscaldare la casa che comunque ha una influenza.. ma il gas serve per le aziende per la loro produzione. Meno gas risparmi produzione e molti salutano il lavoro la gente ha meno soldi spende di meno recessione. Specialmente Italia e Germania, noi in Danimarca 81% viene da fonti rinnovabili ma siccome siamo una economia coesa se hai la Germania ed Italiaa che sono due potenze industriali in Europa ti attacchi al cuco.
> 
> Tutto questo perché siamo una società di pagliacci vogliamo avere tutto poi ci lamentiamo sempre
> no1111 al nuclerea1111 che poi222 salta111111in ariaaaa ...ChErNoByL!!!!!
> ...





Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda hai ragionissima.
> Io sono anni che cerco di spiegarlo.
> 
> Quando hanno iniziato a parlare di stoppare il nucleare in Belgio mi sono preso un sacco di insulti.
> ...



Il vero dramma è che abbiamo creato un mondo dove se cala "la produzione" del 30% va tutto a ramengo.

Un mondo dove piuttosto si chiudono gli occhi su qualunque cosa pur di non restare strozzati dal cappio attorno al nostro collo.

Il tutto per arricchire una piccola percentuale di persone.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, tu fai confusione tra tecnologia e brand.
> 
> Non te la prendere a male, ma sono argomenti che ho già affrontato e non mi va di ripeterli, perciò sarò breve.
> 
> ...


Ma adesso mi sai dire che tecnologia e' arrivata negli ultimi 30 anni dalla tua amata Russia fascista (sei propio Putiniano)? Tu avevi scritto che la Russia e' tecnologicamente pari agli States allora anche pari al Giappone, Germania ecc. ecc. e questo fa ridere. Nessuna risposta fino adesso. Negli States non c'e' solo Intel...Quando hai comprato l'ultima volta un prodotto made in Putinland?


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che basterebbe avere una società meno dedita al consumo compulsivo e allo spreco più totale per trovare un equilibrio tra l'accessibilità dell'energia e la produzione senza per forza andare alla ricerca di chissà quali piani assurdi. Ci sarebbe bisogno di un altro modello di società. Io impazzisco ogni giorno a vedere quanti cavolo di suv ci sono ora in città. Quella del suv per me è l'immagine migliore per capire la mentalità malata che regna nella testa delle persone. Qualcuno poi sarà pure convinto di fare il bene dell'ambiente col carro armato elettrico!
> 
> Mi sale il nervoso a pensare che alla fine le centrali nucleari serviranno per ricaricare il gippone della mamma pancina che porta il bimbo all'asilo


Basterebbe poco per fare fuori tutti i veicoli "pesanti". Ovviamente questa regola non sarebbe valida per un camion ma solo per le auto.


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cultura da mostro d' altri tempi.
> Senza dubbio.
> 
> Però la Russia, vincerà la guerra al 100%, matematico per ovvie ragioni.
> Dipende solo quanto è disposta a perdere per farlo


Dipende se è disposto a perdere l'80% dei suoi soldati per poter vendere in campagna elettorale la "denazificazione dell'Ucraina".
Il "Donetsk People Republic" ha rilasciato i dati ufficiali su quanti morti e feriti ha, equivalenti a circa il *55%* del suo esercito.
La Russia ovviamente non rilascia alcun dato, ma sui social sempre piu madri cercano spiegazioni sui loro figli.

E siamo ancora nella fase di confronto aperto, quello in cui gli americani perdevano 30 soldati per conquistare il centro di Baghdad, non 800 soldati nel tentativo fallito di attraversare il fiume Dnieper.
La fase di guerrilla sara' molto, ma molto piu sanguinosa, alla fine moriranno quasi tutti.

Puo' darsi che l'esercito russo sia il secondo al mondo, nessuno puo contraddirre con certezza.
Ma la differenza con gli usa e' pari a quella fra Lille e PSG.
Piu verosimile quella fra Saitama e King.
Poveri ruski.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Ma adesso mi sai dire che tecnologia e' arrivata negli ultimi 30 anni dalla tua amata Russia fascista (sei propio Putiniano)? Tu avevi scritto che la Russia e' tecnologicamente pari agli States allora anche pari al Giappone, Germania ecc. ecc. e questo fa ridere. Nessuna risposta fino adesso. Negli States non c'e' solo Intel...Quando hai comprato l'ultima volta un prodotto made in Putinland?



Non sono putiniano, amico. A 'sto punto ne fai un discorso pregiudiziale che non mi va affatto bene.

E non mi interessa che arrivi la tecnologia dalla Russia, ne abbiamo fin troppa, mi interessa che arrivi il gas.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Giugno 2022)

*Faith Birol, capo dell'Agenzia internazionale per l'energia (Iea), al Financial times:

- sul recente taglio dei flussi di gas:
"L'Europa dovrebbe essere pronta nel caso in cui il gas russo sia completamente tagliato fuori. Più ci avviciniamo all'inverno, più comprendiamo le intenzioni della Russia. Credo che i tagli siano volti a evitare che l'Europa riempia gli stoccaggi, e per aumentare la leva della Russia nei mesi invernali".

-sulle misure adottate: 
"Penso che ci saranno misure sempre maggiori e profonde sulla domanda, da parte dei governi in Europa con l'avvicinarsi dell'inverno,"

- Sulle centrali nucleari :
"(I governi) Dovrebbero prendere in considerazione la possibilità di rinviarne la chiusura finché ci sono le condizioni di sicurezza".*

*-Sulle oscillazioni dei prezzi delle materie energetiche : 
"A meno che i governi si siedano al posto di guida e mobilitino maggiori fondi per creare una transizione energetica pulita, dovremo affrontare una estrema volatilità dell'energia"*


----------



## Swaitak (22 Giugno 2022)

Scrivo la mia cacata giornaliera, non attuabile per tanti motivi: per me bisognerebbe regolare la quantità di innovazione che viene immessa sul mercato.
Avete fatto l'esempio dei suv, io vi faccio l'esempio del mercato degli smartphone e pc, con quantità enormi e sopratutto inutili rilasciate sul mercato. Quanti di questi dispositivi hanno reali differenze tra di loro? quanti rispetto l'anno precedente? quanti vengono acquistati per necessità?
Vogliamo parlare dei dispositivi smart? Che vi costa premere il pulsante della macchinetta del caffè, piuttosto che programmare una routine?
E si può parlare di miliardi di tecnologie che non sono di prima necessità (cessi smart, domotica varia..ecc), ma che porteranno il sistema al collasso a causa della celerità con cui vengono rilasciate e messe da parte.
Dico si a ricerca e sviluppo, dico si a prodotti effettivamente più efficenti, ma si limiti il consumismo eccessivo che al momento non può essere supportato.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sono putiniano, amico. A 'sto punto ne fai un discorso pregiudiziale che non mi va affatto bene.
> 
> E non mi interessa che arrivi la tecnologia dalla Russia, ne abbiamo fin troppa, mi interessa che arrivi il gas.


Allora non scrivere che tecnologicamente la Russia e' pari agli States.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Allora non scrivere che tecnologicamente la Russia e' pari agli States.



Amico, su alcune cose, magari tante, gli USA possono essere avanti. Su altre cose no. Non sono rimasti all'età della pietra come li dipingete. Nello spazio ci sono andati prima loro, per dire.

Evidentemente conosci alla perfezione lo stato dell'arte della tecnologia russa. Di quella USA ho dubbi, visto che citare roba tipo NetFlix secondo me è abbastanza ridicolo. Sinceramente trovo poche connessioni con il fatto che non ci arrivino le Nike siberiane.

Poi possiamo discutere fino allo sfinimento. Vedo che ti sta molto a cuore la questione, perciò ti dò volentieri ragione, così la chiudiamo e non intasiamo il thread.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Scrivo la mia cacata giornaliera, non attuabile per tanti motivi: per me bisognerebbe regolare la quantità di innovazione che viene immessa sul mercato.
> Avete fatto l'esempio dei suv, io vi faccio l'esempio del mercato degli smartphone e pc, con quantità enormi e sopratutto inutili rilasciate sul mercato. Quanti di questi dispositivi hanno reali differenze tra di loro? quanti rispetto l'anno precedente? quanti vengono acquistati per necessità?
> Vogliamo parlare dei dispositivi smart? Che vi costa premere il pulsante della macchinetta del caffè, piuttosto che programmare una routine?
> E si può parlare di miliardi di tecnologie che non sono di prima necessità (cessi smart, domotica varia..ecc), ma che porteranno il sistema al collasso a causa della celerità con cui vengono rilasciate e messe da parte.
> Dico si a ricerca e sviluppo, dico si a prodotti effettivamente più efficenti, ma si limiti il consumismo eccessivo che al momento non può essere supportato.



La cosa che mi fa incazzare è proprio questa, alla fine basterebbe poco e non rinunciare davvero a niente per raddrizzare la situazione, ma purtroppo è solo utopia.

Un esempio banale, a mia madre piace cucinare dolci, faceva sempre minimo una ciambella alla settimana, cosa che smise di fare con l'aumento assurdo della bolletta. Ormai usare il forno troppo spesso è diventato un lusso. Un paio di mesi fa scopro il fornetto versilia, una pentola per fare le ciambelle sul fuoco piccolo del gas. Gliel'ho regalato ed ora fa le stesse torte di prima con un consumo veramente ridicolo di gas.

Sono rimasto veramente sorpreso, pensavo a come per fare una ciambellina prima dovesse usare un'ora di forno da migliaia di watt, mentre ora basta una fiammella al minimo per 50 minuti che non incide minimamente sulla bolletta del gas per avere lo stesso risultato. Un banale tegame che abbatte di netto il consumo

E' una roba stupida, però pensavo anche a cose come questa. Se anche domani la situazione dell'energia tornasse come prima, mia madre continuerebbe a usare sto stampo. Invece di impazzire per centrali nucleari e quant'altro basterebbe trovare soluzioni simili per tante cose e ridurre il ciarpame e le abitudini dementi della massa.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Giugno 2022)

E contro il Megasatan di Putin Doppler noi schiereremo Arin con il suo Danguard.

PépépépéPépépépéPépépépéPépeeee


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Scrivo la mia cacata giornaliera, non attuabile per tanti motivi: per me bisognerebbe regolare la quantità di innovazione che viene immessa sul mercato.
> Avete fatto l'esempio dei suv, io vi faccio l'esempio del mercato degli smartphone e pc, con quantità enormi e sopratutto inutili rilasciate sul mercato. Quanti di questi dispositivi hanno reali differenze tra di loro? quanti rispetto l'anno precedente? quanti vengono acquistati per necessità?
> Vogliamo parlare dei dispositivi smart? Che vi costa premere il pulsante della macchinetta del caffè, piuttosto che programmare una routine?
> E si può parlare di miliardi di tecnologie che non sono di prima necessità (cessi smart, domotica varia..ecc), ma che porteranno il sistema al collasso a causa della celerità con cui vengono rilasciate e messe da parte.
> Dico si a ricerca e sviluppo, dico si a prodotti effettivamente più efficenti, ma si limiti il consumismo eccessivo che al momento non può essere supportato.


Concordo completamente con quello che hai detto ma forse mi spingerei pure oltre.
Bisognerebbe quasi non accettare di produrre nuovi elementi che sono già lontani dei standard attuali. E difficile spiegarlo per me in italiano.
Faccio un esempio che può sembrare sciocco :
Se oggi produciamo frigoriferi che consumano X kWh non dovrebbe essere possibile produrre frigoriferi che usano il doppio.
O li fai con consumazione X kWh oppure non li fai proprio.
Poi tra 3 anni se siamo riusciti a fare meglio allora si taglia ancora e non si accetta più la produzione di quelli che consumano X kWh.

Però dico la verità non ho pensato a tutte le implicazioni che una tale scelta potrebbe avere... A parte che spenderebbero molti soldi sulla ricerca, che si spenderebbe meno energia, anche chi produce ne potrebbe avere un beneficio visto che ci sarebbero meno modelli, meno catene di asemblamento... Però magari perdiamo molti lavoratori. Non saprei.

Farei la stessa cosa per qualsiasi elemento tecnologico.
Se una società che vende auto e capace di creare un motore che ha consuma soli 3 litri per fare 100 km non dovrebbe essere accettabile che si continui a produrre e vendere auto che ne consumano 8.

Lo sviluppo per tutti.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, su alcune cose, magari tante, gli USA possono essere avanti. Su altre cose no. Non sono rimasti all'età della pietra come li dipingete. Nello spazio ci sono andati prima loro, per dire.
> 
> Evidentemente conosci alla perfezione lo stato dell'arte della tecnologia russa. Di quella USA ho dubbi, visto che citare roba tipo NetFlix secondo me è abbastanza ridicolo. Sinceramente trovo poche connessioni con il fatto che non ci arrivino le Nike siberiane.
> 
> Poi possiamo discutere fino allo sfinimento. Vedo che ti sta molto a cuore la questione, perciò ti dò volentieri ragione, così la chiudiamo e non intasiamo il thread.



La tecnologia Russa in ambito militare ha 3 grossi limiti:

- La ricerca viene fatta seguendo il comando, che è del tutto inadeguato. E' un esercito "da parata" in cui gli investimenti vanno su armi nucleari che non useranno mai (e se le useranno, che siano meno o più tecnologiche dell'avversario conta poco, è la triste realtà), aerei da supremazia aerea che sono ormai utili più per abbindolare il popolo che in azione, tecnologia in campo di battaglia e logistica ridicole (questo lo possiamo già dire ora.. non usano nemmeno le radio criptate per farvi capire la nullità, non pochezza tecnologica in campo di battaglia). Non hanno porta-aerei, sostanzialmente non hanno droni (li stanno utilizzando con il contagocce adesso)... ma di cosa parliamo...

- Ogni anno la Russia spende un decimo degli USA per l'esercito e circa un ventesimo dei suoi potenziali avversari in caso di guerra mondiale

- Dipende da nazioni potenzialmente nemiche o neutrali per la produzione di nuovi armi

Sono 3 limiti allucinanti per uno che minaccia mezzo mondo e ovviamente lo sanno.

Ma volendo andare oltre, pensate ad esempio che in caso di guerra nucleare con ogni probabilità il GPS (e sistemi simili) non sarebbe disponibile (si parla di armi che lo mettano fuori uso in pochi istanti, perlomeno lato USA). Avere il missilone più grosso conta 0 (ma proprio 0) perchè la guerra la decideranno i sistemi di guida inerziali (o altri sistemi di guida, che gli USA ad esempio già usano su alcuni missili), che guidano i missili in assenza di gps. Sappiamo quale dei due è più preciso tra USA e Russia? 
No, ma se hai investito tutto per fare il missile più figo da mostrare in parata, che però cade nell'oceano mentre gli USA con il loro missilino lento, ti mettono fuori gioco tutte le basi militari in 10 minuti, non è che la tua guerra Nucleare ti sia andata tanto bene..

Ovviamente, non è un'ipotesi sul tavolo, ma ho preso questo esempio perchè in fretta e furia per la sua propaganda interna ed esterna la Russia ha speso e spende cifre folli per rendere operativo un missile che è PURA propaganda. Però, avendo molti contatti con il mondo "ex sovietico".. posso dirvi che conoscendo quella cultura non c'è nulla che stupisca, è banalmente esattamente ciò che tutto il mondo pensa facciano i Russi, e loro fanno: propaganda per convincere il mondo (a cui di loro non frega nulla, nemmeno ora) che sono la potenza mondiale superiore su tutti gli aspetti. E invece giusto giusto sul caviale... perchè dopo quest'anno non avranno nemmeno l'arma di ricatto del gas.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si, lo so. Parliamo della legge affitti e prestiti con cui gli americani prestarono una montagna di soldi ai sovietici e a chiunque resistesse al nazismo. La sostanza però non cambia perché i russi ci misero la loro pelle ed è concettualmente sbagliato o non onesto dire che la seconda guerra mondiale fu vinta grazie ad Inglesi e Americani. Senza la VI armata di Von Paulus e la mancata presa di Stalingrado i tedeschi furono quasi sempre sulla difensiva. Gli alleati poterono aprire un secondo fronte con lo sbarco in Normandia solo perché i sovietici tennero duro e vinsero la battaglia più cruenta della guerra.



Grazie alla potenza industriale USA ...ed al proletariato sovietico.
Vi furono momenti in cui i sovietici avevano un fucile ogni 7 soldati, se non ricordo male...

In genere, ciò che ha distinto gli USA è la capacità di attrarre. Perché se una qualsiasi idea ha un potenziale commerciale, quello è il posto giusto.

Però fra le grandi nazioni tecnologicamente avanzate, la Russia è l'unica che non è riuscita a creare catene di fornitura qualitativamente adeguate. Giappone, Cina si India, Brasile in corso di sviluppo.
Troppa corruzione ai livelli superiori. Qualità e dedizione della manodopera discutibile, deduco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Giugno 2022)

a oramai 4 mesi dall'inizio della guerra confermo ancor di più quanto detto il giorno 1. Follia totale una guerra di invasione nel 2022, costi estremamente superiori a qualsiasi beneficio, territorio impossibile da controllare che si trasformerà sempre più in una guerra a bassa intensità di occupazione di alcuni territori ucraini. Nel frattempo oltre 4 milioni di russi nel 2022 sono scappati, e sono quelli mediamente quelli più specializzati che lavorano nel campo tecnologico, informatico ecc.. portando via skills per il futuro. Complimenti allo stratega Putin e al suo Missilone Sarmat!


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> La tecnologia Russa in ambito militare ha 3 grossi limiti:
> 
> - La ricerca viene fatta seguendo il comando, che è del tutto inadeguato. E' un esercito "da parata" in cui gli investimenti vanno su armi nucleari che non useranno mai (e se le useranno, che siano meno o più tecnologiche dell'avversario conta poco, è la triste realtà), aerei da supremazia aerea che sono ormai utili più per abbindolare il popolo che in azione, tecnologia in campo di battaglia e logistica ridicole (questo lo possiamo già dire ora.. non usano nemmeno le radio criptate per farvi capire la nullità, non pochezza tecnologica in campo di battaglia). Non hanno porta-aerei, sostanzialmente non hanno droni (li stanno utilizzando con il contagocce adesso)... ma di cosa parliamo...
> 
> ...



Amico, guarda, rispondo anche a te per educazione, l'argomento credo sia andato anche ben oltre l'OT.

Io ho solo specificato molto chiaramente che non sono così arretrati come qui viene propagandato (nota bene il termine). Ho sentito in questi mesi roba folle, che avrebbero finito le munizioni in due giorni e i loro carrarmati andavano a legna. Non ho detto che sono la superpotenza tecnologica del pianeta, come dicevo anche all'amico di prima, amante della tecnologia di NetFlix.

Poi, per quanto riguarda quello, sicuramente gli USA hanno molte più risorse interne (ma non create grazie alla loro intelligenza intrinseca), il che magari gli dà la supremazia.

Però per alcune cose, discutiamone. Sui sottomarini avrei da ridire. Sui missili e roba spaziale, pure. Sulla supremazia aerea non ci corre molto, i caccia russi sono all'avanguardia e hanno in genere motori che quelli americani si sognano. Poi noi ci basiamo sui film alla Top Gun e gli F117 della guerra del golfo, e ci sembrano roba da fantascienza che non ha nessun altro.

Che altro rimane? Le portaerei? Le uniformi iper-ingegnerizzate delle truppe? I walkie-talkie per comunicare? Credete non abbiano i radar? C'hanno più hacker i russi che tutti gli altri paesi messi insieme, ho seri dubbi che gli porti via le informazioni mentre le tue sono in cassaforte.

Poi che noi abbiamo in mente solo la roba USA perché siamo atlantisti e facciamo parte della NATO, ovvio. Loro chiaramente sono da sempre isolati e non hanno mai avuto la voglia o la necessità di smerciare i loro prodotti, questo è un fatto di politica e tradizione.

Tutto qui. Se sono ancora alle cerbottane, mi chiedo come mai nessuno osa andare lì e farne un sol boccone.

Chiuso OT (nuovamente).


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, guarda, rispondo anche a te per educazione, l'argomento credo sia andato anche ben oltre l'OT.
> 
> Io ho solo specificato molto chiaramente che non sono così arretrati come qui viene propagandato (nota bene il termine). Ho sentito in questi mesi roba folle, che avrebbero finito le munizioni in due giorni e i loro carrarmati andavano a legna. Non ho detto che sono la superpotenza tecnologica del pianeta, come dicevo anche all'amico di prima, amante della tecnologia di NetFlix.
> 
> ...



Non era una risposta diretta a te, ma uno spunto per dire che la tecnologia militare Russa sembra essere effettivamente non comparabile con quella Nato, quindi non ci vedo nulla di esagerato quando viene detto anche alla luce di questo conflitto. Se parliamo di munizioni che finiscono, chiaramente è una scemenza, se parliamo di alcuni tipi di missili che già scarseggiano dopo quella che doveva essere una passeggiata in Ucraina, è invece un dato di fatto.

Per il resto scusami ma il tuo intervento ha molte lacune militari (e ci mancherebbe, è un argomento di nicchia, è normale averle).

La Russia non ha la supremazia aerea nemmeno in Ucraina in questo momento. I caccia da supremazia sono superiori a quelli USA perchè gli USA ha spostato gli investimenti su altri tipi di aerei e tattiche militare per conquistare la supremazia aerea. Possibilità di avere uno spazio aereo non dico in mano ai Russi, ma conteso in caso di conflitto Nato - Russia? 0!

I sottomarini sono importanti sono un discorso a parte, magari lo affronto un'altra volta perchè molto complesso.

La comunicazione, la logistica, l'intelligence sono il 90% di una guerra ipotetica nel 2020. Sottovalutare questi aspetti è lontanissimo dalla realtà, è esattamente quello che ti fa vincere a prescindere da missili e velocità degli aerei ed è esattamente quello che dicevo nel post precedente. I missiloni non servono a nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non era una risposta diretta a te, ma uno spunto per dire che la tecnologia militare Russa sembra essere effettivamente non comparabile con quella Nato, quindi non ci vedo nulla di esagerato quando viene detto anche alla luce di questo conflitto. Se parliamo di munizioni che finiscono, chiaramente è una scemenza, se parliamo di alcuni tipi di missili che già scarseggiano dopo quella che doveva essere una passeggiata in Ucraina, è invece un dato di fatto.
> 
> Per il resto scusami ma il tuo intervento ha molte lacune militari (e ci mancherebbe, è un argomento di nicchia, è normale averle).
> 
> ...



Ok.

Comunque, tutto sta nel credere che i russi si stanno impegnando allo spasimo in questa guerra. Secondo me no. E' una guerra che ha molto da dire nelle sue motivazioni e linee di condotta. Poi tutto può essere.

Sulle considerazioni tecniche, guarda, non scendo nei dettagli perché mi sembra una perdita di tempo e l'argomento mi sta sfiancando. Ti assicuro che qualcosina conosco, e alcune congetture sono sbagliate.

Ti posso solo dire una cosa, riguardo il discorso della comunicazione, la logistica e l'intelligence: sono aspetti che non sottovaluto per niente.

Ti posso dire che conosco gli americani (perché ci ho lavorato insieme), e ti dico che sono degli stolidi boccaloni insopportabili. Il termine "intelligence" non fa esattamente al caso loro.

Riconoscere che i russi non sono dei primitivi che vanno a giro con la clava, non significa essere filo-putiniani.

A me sembra che ci sia una specie di rosicamento ideologico nei loro confronti, e si tende a qualificarli come dei pezzenti che non sanno accendere un interruttore della luce, mentre quegli altri sono degli angeli luccicanti con le spade fiammeggianti. Giusto per soddisfare il proprio ego.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, guarda, rispondo anche a te per educazione, l'argomento credo sia andato anche ben oltre l'OT.
> 
> Io ho solo specificato molto chiaramente che non sono così arretrati come qui viene propagandato (nota bene il termine). Ho sentito in questi mesi roba folle, che avrebbero finito le munizioni in due giorni e i loro carrarmati andavano a legna. Non ho detto che sono la superpotenza tecnologica del pianeta, come dicevo anche all'amico di prima, amante della tecnologia di NetFlix.
> 
> ...


Ma in realtà se si inizia parlando di missili e si finisce a parlare di industria e prodotti non siamo così off topic.

"gli USA hanno molte più risorse interne (ma non create grazie alla loro intelligenza intrinseca)."
Gli USA hanno l'ambiente ideale per svilupparle, purché siano traducibili in denaro. Se esagerano con le restrizioni all'immigrazione perderanno i migliori talenti del globo. Gli altri paesi potranno solo opporre il nazionalismo dei propri scienziati, ma il denaro tenta molti.
Che in questa particolare fase la NASA sia rimasta indietro e si spinga molto sul privato è un indice di declino per gli USA.

Che i caccia russi abbiano motori che gli americani si sognano invece mi lascia qualche dubbio. Intanto il problema russo è l'affidabilità sulle produzioni numericamente consistenti. Sono campi difficili, in cui l'elettronica/ avionica conta molto.
Progetti oggi quello che va in linea fra 10-15 anni.
Ma ho segnali contrastanti:
La loro aeronautica civile, a quanto ho potuto vedere di persona, è stata sostituita dai due marchi occidentali che vanno per la maggiore. Se sono così avanti perché fanno queste scelte? (Risposta mia, sono pigri).
A fiere di settore Energia, chiedono a noi cose che loro dovrebbero saper fare e per cui sono famosi. 
Per le centrali termoelettriche hanno preso tutti impianti occidentali.
Magari hanno anche tentato di obbligare i costruttori a creare strutture in loco e ricevere know-how, ma non hanno mai brillato per produttività.
Ora che i venditori OEM li hanno lasciati in braghe di tela senza ricambi, si stanno rivolgendo ai licenziatari dello stesso marchio stabiliti in paesi amici. 
Gli stessi macchinari, dei medesimi produttori, in scala ridotta, pompano oleodotti e gasdotti.
C'era si una tecnologia sovietica collaudata con pregi e difetti. Ma era basata in Ucraina.
E dalla presa della Crimea, l'Ucraina ha rifiutato di vendere questi macchinari ai Russi. Perché lo stesso impianto può essere anche motore navale.

Tutto questo per dire che il problema principale dei russi è la schiavitù economica e mentale dalle proprie risorse.
Materialmente non falliranno mai.
Mentalmente, si sono arresi a dipendere dagli altri. Sono resilienti, possono sopportare molto ed a lungo.

Ma sono un gigante con i piedi di argilla molto più di quanto non lo siano gli USA bipolari di adesso.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> Comunque, tutto sta nel credere che i russi si stanno impegnando allo spasimo in questa guerra. Secondo me no. E' una guerra che ha molto da dire nelle sue motivazioni e linee di condotta. Poi tutto può essere.
> 
> ...



Personalmente non c'è nessuna ideologia, semplicemente mi sembra illogico pensare che:
- Non usino radio criptate facendo scoprire ogni spostamento, ogni attacco, ogni tattica pur essendone dotati
- Non usino razzi ad alta precisione ma usino molti più colpi di artiglieria per colpire un obbiettivo pur avendone a disposizione
- Non prendano la supremazia aerea pur essendone in grado
- Non usino i visori notturni pur essendone dotati
- Usino mezzi vetusti pur avendone di nuovi
- Si facciano affondare alcune delle navi da guerra più avanzate che hanno (senza avere dei rimpiazzi) pur potendo evitarlo
etc etc. E' palese che questo è il loro potenziale militare, sarebbe totalmente folle il contrario (anche per dimostrare al "vero" nemico la tua supremazia, cosa che provi a fare con la propaganda ogni giorno, vedi Sarmat).

E di base, non facciano tutto questo sacrificando buona parte dei loro uomini (anche alti in grado) pur potendo è folle. Se fosse così sarebbero molto peggio di quello che pensiamo, il piccolo Zar starebbe sacrificando migliaia di vite (anche del proprio esercito) per mantenere "intatto" il potenziale di attacco verso la Nato, che mai e poi mai entrerà in un conflitto con la Russia senza essere attaccato.

In questo caso si, sarebbero trogloditi e malati di paranoia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'essere più miserabile che la storia umana ricordi, perché per ricattare con il nucleare 7 miliardi di persone tale sei, deve essere mentalmente alla frutta.
> Del resto è da 20 giorni che codice di aver conquistato Sieverodonietks o come si chiama quel paesino in Donbass, ma sono ancora lì.
> "Il secondo esercito più forte al mondo" impantanato *a tal punto che anche la Lituania trova il coraggio di andare contro ai potentissimi Ruski,* che nonostante avessero metà del loro esercito in Donbass da 8 anni mascherati da ribelli, stanno riesumando la mobilitazione generale per riuscire ad avanzare di mezzo km al giorno in Ucraina.



La lituania è un altro stato fetente,troppo facile fare i gradassi sapendo di avere le spalle coperte da altri stati.
E' un pò come la polonia che abbaia continuamente contro la russia 

Se hanno tutto questo coraggio la strada è libera e senza ostacoli.
Vadano da soli però,altrimenti è troppo facile fare casino per poi chiedere aiuto in ginocchio agli alleati


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà se si inizia parlando di missili e si finisce a parlare di industria e prodotti non siamo così off topic.
> 
> "gli USA hanno molte più risorse interne (ma non create grazie alla loro intelligenza intrinseca)."
> Gli USA hanno l'ambiente ideale per svilupparle, purché siano traducibili in denaro. Se esagerano con le restrizioni all'immigrazione perderanno i migliori talenti del globo. Gli altri paesi potranno solo opporre il nazionalismo dei propri scienziati, ma il denaro tenta molti.
> ...





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Personalmente non c'è nessuna ideologia, semplicemente mi sembra illogico pensare che:
> - Non usino radio criptate facendo scoprire ogni spostamento, ogni attacco, ogni tattica pur essendone dotati
> - Non usino razzi ad alta precisione ma usino molti più colpi di artiglieria per colpire un obbiettivo pur avendone a disposizione
> - Non prendano la supremazia aerea pur essendone in grado
> ...



Bon, ragazzi, scusate, io sono esausto. Guardate, mi avete convinto.

Dico solo alcune cose, ma non per farmi ragione, giusto per farvi riflettere.

Criticare il comportamento dei russi, che hanno fatto delle catzate, non aiuta. Se guardiamo a come ci comportiamo noi, stiamo freschi, eh. A noi c'hanno sparato i missili pure due sozzi beduini libici e non abbiamo mosso un dito.

Poi, nonostante la totale ignoranza dei russi, hanno messo in piedi in autonomia un sistema di monitoraggio spazio-temporale come il GLONASS, con satelliti e quant'altro. Che ha poche cose da invidiare a quello occidentale. Da soli e non in coabitazione con mezzo mondo come fanno sempre gli ammerigani.

Il blocco occidentale può avere ragione su quello sovietico, virtualmente, o con guerricciole convenzionali, e perché è sovrastante come struttura, certo. Ma questo non significa che sono dei rozzi ignoranti incompetenti e sottosviluppati come scrivono tutti qui dentro.

Fine discorso per me, voi commentate quanto vi pare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Personalmente non c'è nessuna ideologia, semplicemente mi sembra illogico pensare che:
> - Non usino radio criptate facendo scoprire ogni spostamento, ogni attacco, ogni tattica pur essendone dotati
> - Non usino razzi ad alta precisione ma usino molti più colpi di artiglieria per colpire un obbiettivo pur avendone a disposizione
> - Non prendano la supremazia aerea pur essendone in grado
> ...



Questa della supernave più avanzata è un'altra supercazzola della propaganda (sia russa che occidentale).
Comodo per la Russia far credere di aver schierato una supernave nella zona contesa,così come è comodissimo per l'occidente far credere di aver affondato la supernave russa e far partire i titoloni nei tg/giornali 

In realtà la nave affondata era una vecchia ciabatta del mare,in servizio dai tempi dell'urss ed entrata più volte in cantiere per effettuare dei piccoli ritocchi di manutenzione (ma non per l'ammodernamento).


----------



## Milanoide (22 Giugno 2022)

Comunque, lasciando fuori l'esausto Gabri, io non penso che i Russi siano trogloditi. Anzi.
È uno spreco per l'umanità che stiano dietro e sotto a quel tizio, ma ogni politico è a suo modo il prodotto del proprio popolo. 
Vale per tutti.

Putin ha i miliardi nei paesi che tanto disprezza.
Trump in 10 anni, come molti ricconi USA, non ha legalmente pagato tasse.

Ed ancora questo militarismo senza senso che mi costringe a scegliere il meno peggio.

Ci sono i morti, ma gli ucraini deportati in Russia, sostanzialmente rapiti, non se li fila nessuno?

Siamo tutti un po' degenerati.
La disuguaglianza aumenta.
Dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bon, ragazzi, scusate, io sono esausto. Guardate, mi avete convinto.
> 
> Dico solo alcune cose, ma non per farmi ragione, giusto per farvi riflettere.
> 
> ...



Vabbè dai... il GLONASS è un GPS made in Russia, ci mancherebbe solo che usino il sistema occidentale per guidare sostanzialmente ogni loro mezzo militare e missile.. non c'è nulla di iper tecnologico in questo, non facciamo propaganda anche noi...


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa della supernave più avanzata è un'altra supercazzola della propaganda (sia russa che occidentale).
> Comodo per la Russia far credere di aver schierato una supernave nella zona contesa,così come è comodissimo per l'occidente far credere di aver affondato la supernave russa e far partire i titoloni nei tg/giornali
> 
> In realtà la nave affondata era una vecchia ciabatta del mare,in servizio dai tempi dell'urss ed entrata più volte in cantiere per effettuare dei piccoli ritocchi di manutenzione (ma non per l'ammodernamento).



Sarà una serie di supercazzole, si vede che i Russi si divertono a farsi affondare navi, uccidere interi battaglioni e generali, esplodere depositi di carburante e farsi abbattere aerei ed elicotteri per fare la supercazzola all'occidente. E io che credevo ingenuamente che, se li avessero avuti, avrebbero schierato davvero gli armamenti più tecnologici limitando in modo enorme le perdite di militari (con relativo pericolo di mettersi contro parte dell'opinione pubblica interna... perchè migliaia di madri non sono felicissime di non sapere che fine ha fatto il proprio figlio per scoprire dopo mesi che è morto e nemmeno gli hanno riportato il cadavere), mezzi e ottenendo gli obbiettivi che si sono prefissati. Invece hanno fatto la supercazzola per giocare a carte coperte con gli USA.

Onestamente, penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quelli non prevenuti e non schierati con lo zarino che questo è il reale potenziale militare Russo, non avrebbe nessun senso il contrario, ma veramente nessuno, ne' militare, ne' propagandistico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Sarà una serie di supercazzole, si vede che i Russi si divertono a farsi affondare navi, uccidere interi battaglioni e generali, esplodere depositi di carburante e farsi abbattere aerei ed elicotteri per fare la supercazzola all'occidente*. E io che credevo ingenuamente che, se li avessero avuti, avrebbero schierato davvero gli armamenti più tecnologici limitando in modo enorme le perdite di militari *(con relativo pericolo di mettersi contro parte dell'opinione pubblica interna... perchè migliaia di madri non sono felicissime di non sapere che fine ha fatto il proprio figlio per scoprire dopo mesi che è morto e nemmeno gli hanno riportato il cadavere), mezzi e ottenendo gli obbiettivi che si sono prefissati. Invece hanno fatto la supercazzola per giocare a carte coperte con gli USA.
> 
> *Onestamente, penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quelli non prevenuti e non schierati con lo zarino che questo è il reale potenziale militare Russo, *non avrebbe nessun senso il contrario, ma veramente nessuno, ne' militare, ne' propagandistico.



Non ho detto che non sia così,ma solamente che quella nave era una carriola del mare e non una nuovissima ed avanzatissima cazzuta nave da battaglia come è stata fatta passare da tutti,russi e non russi  

In ogni caso non sono neanche così convinto che questo sia il loro reale potenziale,per me (parere mio personale,detta proprio alla cassano) il meglio è schierato a difesa della Russia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'essere più miserabile che la storia umana ricordi, perché per ricattare con il nucleare 7 miliardi di persone tale sei, deve essere mentalmente alla frutta.
> Del resto è da 20 giorni che codice di aver conquistato Sieverodonietks o come si chiama quel paesino in Donbass, ma sono ancora lì.
> "Il secondo esercito più forte al mondo" impantanato a tal punto che anche la Lituania trova il coraggio di andare contro ai potentissimi Ruski, che nonostante avessero metà del loro esercito in Donbass da 8 anni mascherati da ribelli, stanno riesumando la mobilitazione generale per riuscire ad avanzare di mezzo km al giorno in Ucraina.


Povera Lituania
voi continuate a sparlare contro i russi
ma a differenza nostra
Loro dopo le parole.. fanno parlare i fatti

Adesso stiamo a vedere come sarà la rappresaglia


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2022)

comunque sto missile come nome sembra una nuova supermossa di vegeta.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è che abbiamo creato un mondo dove se cala "la produzione" del 30% va tutto a ramengo.
> 
> Un mondo dove piuttosto si chiudono gli occhi su qualunque cosa pur di non restare strozzati dal cappio attorno al nostro collo.
> 
> *Il tutto per arricchire una piccola percentuale di persone.*


Ohhhh almeno non sono l'unico che vede il male !

e io non sto parlando di quelli conosciuti
ma di quelli sconosciuti che si ritengono i padroni del mondo!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> La tecnologia Russa in ambito militare ha 3 grossi limiti:
> 
> - La ricerca viene fatta seguendo il comando, che è del tutto inadeguato. E' un esercito "da parata" in cui gli investimenti vanno su armi nucleari che non useranno mai (e se le useranno, che siano meno o più tecnologiche dell'avversario conta poco, è la triste realtà), aerei da supremazia aerea che sono ormai utili più per abbindolare il popolo che in azione, tecnologia in campo di battaglia e logistica ridicole (questo lo possiamo già dire ora.. non usano nemmeno le radio criptate per farvi capire la nullità, non pochezza tecnologica in campo di battaglia). Non hanno porta-aerei, sostanzialmente non hanno droni (li stanno utilizzando con il contagocce adesso)... ma di cosa parliamo...
> 
> ...


Dove si trova questa realtà parallela?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

A leggervi mi fate del male 
Mi fate ricordare dei soldi BUTTATI per F35


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Povera Lituania
> voi continuate a sparlare contro i russi
> ma a differenza nostra
> Loro dopo le parole.. fanno parlare i fatti
> ...


Nel senso, auguriamoci un'altra guerra per via di 4 treni merci bloccati? 

Cioè ai mitici ruski, creatori di multiversi paralleli, portatori di morte e degrado che non si erano visti dal 1945, non gli va *sparlato* contro altrimenti cosa fanno, uccidono / violentano / deportano ancora più gente?

Il fatto è che ne farebbero ancora più di porcherie se potessero, vorrebbero farlo, ma non ci riescono perché sono impantanati nel Donbass. 
Questi sono "i fatti" dei luridi.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dove si trova questa realtà parallela?



In effetti ho scritto cose molto contestabili


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Sarà una serie di supercazzole, si vede che i Russi si divertono a farsi affondare navi, uccidere interi battaglioni e generali, esplodere depositi di carburante e farsi abbattere aerei ed elicotteri per fare la supercazzola all'occidente. E io che credevo ingenuamente che, se li avessero avuti, avrebbero schierato davvero gli armamenti più tecnologici limitando in modo enorme le perdite di militari (con relativo pericolo di mettersi contro parte dell'opinione pubblica interna... perchè migliaia di madri non sono felicissime di non sapere che fine ha fatto il proprio figlio per scoprire dopo mesi che è morto e nemmeno gli hanno riportato il cadavere), mezzi e ottenendo gli obbiettivi che si sono prefissati. Invece hanno fatto la supercazzola per giocare a carte coperte con gli USA.
> 
> Onestamente, penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quelli non prevenuti e non schierati con lo zarino che questo è il reale potenziale militare Russo, non avrebbe nessun senso il contrario, ma veramente nessuno, ne' militare, ne' propagandistico.


Pensa i genitori americani che ogni santissimo periodo vedeva partire il figlio/i in guerra pretese/ inventate oppure quelli che ritornavano sapendolo! Clinton o Bush insultato a morte da uno di questi con la famosa provetta.. sono troppe guerre mi confondo e non mi ricordo bene lol Pensa che hanno preferito Trump (!)alla Clinton mani di sangue.. ma poco tempo dopo a forza di attacchi al loro presidente.. hanno pensato bene di truccare le elezioni con un mezzuccio raccapricciante per mettere un demente al potere che fa esattamente quello che vogliono.. casualmente poco tempo dopo che la priorità del pentagono modificava dalla lotta al terrorismo alla competizione con le grandi potenze, siamo finiti in questa situazione.. ma sarà il solito caso..

Non dicessero apertamente che vogliono governare per altri 100 anni ( impossibile) capirei i vostri dubbi.. ma visto che non si nascondono nemmeno.. no non li capisco


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Comunque, lasciando fuori l'esausto Gabri, *io non penso che i Russi siano trogloditi*. Anzi.
> È uno spreco per l'umanità che stiano dietro e sotto a quel tizio, ma ogni politico è a suo modo il prodotto del proprio popolo.
> Vale per tutti.
> 
> ...


Non lo sono di certo, almeno una parte.
C'è da considerare però che hanno una popolazione 3 volte superiore alla nostra, ai tempi dell'URSS 4 volte superiore.
Il numero di geni, di invenzioni, scienza, arte cultura etc dovrebbe seguire queste proporzioni.
Però oltre a sviluppare armi per annientare il genere umano un centinaio di volte, riguardo al resto stanno ci stanno dietro, e di molto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> In effetti ho scritto cose molto contestabili


Già quella di distruggere tutte le basi missilistiche è una bella grossa sparata.. c'è l'hanno pure in movimento  e segretate.. comunque usare mezzi meno potenti e usare la tattica dell'assedio indica che non vogliono fare un ecatombe di ucraini (almeno non più del necessario) e trasformare ucraina in un parcheggio.. se c'erano gli americani il problema non sussisteva (anche se sono coinvolti in tutto questo  ma almeno si limitano (per ora) ad addestrare e manovrare nel loro bel continente)


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Già quella di distruggere tutte le basi missilistiche è una bella grossa sparata.. c'è l'hanno pure in movimento  e segretate.. comunque usare mezzi meno potenti e usare la tattica dell'assedio indica che non vogliono fare un ecatombe di ucraini (almeno non più del necessario) e trasformare ucraina in un parcheggio.. se c'erano gli americani il problema non sussisteva (anche se sono coinvolti in tutto questo  ma almeno si limitano (per ora) ad addestrare e manovrare nel loro bel continente)


Perdonami, ma stai dicendo delle cose per me senza senso. Pazzesco quanto si possa essere di parte in una guerra… cioè non è una partita di calcio, in cui si può sostenere che Ronaldo sia scarso contro ogni evidenza, è una guerra.. la Russia sta avendo risultati ridicoli per la sua forza militare, ha fatto errori su errori, ha più morti degli ucraini (non di poco), sta radendo al suolo città perché non ha capacità di fare diversamente, sta avendo perdite enormi di uomini e mezzi, ha fallito miseramente un attacco a Kiev con i blindati bloccati e impantanati, sta perdendo consensi anche nelle zone che erano favorevoli all’invasione. E sarebbe per salvare gli ucraini che sta trattando peggio di animali? Lanci bombe a grappolo nelle città invece di missili di precisione per non uccidere i civili? Usi le radio non criptate per sportività? C’è anche un limite a dire cose senza logica dai…

Vorrei farti una sola domanda… quali sono le fonti per cui la Russia non sta usando la piena potenzialità dei suoi armamenti a parte la follia di ritenere che lo facciano a costo di perdere mezzi e uomini per non “radere al suolo” (facendolo)?


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

caduto il governo in Bulgaria, sfiduciato in parlamento, proprio alla vigilia di togliere il veto sulla Macedonia del Nord come candidato UE.
ci sarebbe l'onnipresente Borisov dietro


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

un genio dei nostri giorni
il risparmio combinato di acqua ed elettricità, così sì che Putin sarebbe beffato



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un genio dei nostri giorni
> il risparmio combinato di acqua ed elettricità, così sì che Putin sarebbe beffato



La rivincita dei puzzoni.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

a parte i rifugi sotto terra, praticamente vive come gli ucraini sotto le bombe
no doccia, lavarsi con barattoli, niente condizionatore, cambiare biancheria ogni tre giorni, acqua casalinga


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un genio dei nostri giorni
> il risparmio combinato di acqua ed elettricità, così sì che Putin sarebbe beffato



Il supertecnologico occidente. Vuoi mettere con gli uomini delle caverne che stanno in Russia.

Magari tolte le mutande, ce le mettiamo come mascherina, così risparmiamo anche lì.

Mah. Non mi sembrate proprio normali se permettete a 'sta gente anche solo di fiatare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il supertecnologico occidente. Vuoi mettere con gli uomini delle caverne che stanno in Russia.
> 
> Magari tolte le mutande, ce le mettiamo come mascherina, così risparmiamo anche lì.
> 
> Mah. Non mi sembrate proprio normali se permettete a 'sta gente anche solo di fiatare.



Andrà a vivere sugli alberi assieme ad altri ecologisti come Carola. C'è vita lassù. Soprattutto tra i capelli di Carola... zecche, pidocchi...


----------



## davidsdave80 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Craxi fu uno dei pochi governi insieme a moro dal dopoguerra che aveva un minimo di indipendenza


Infatti si e visto che fine hanno fatto..


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrà a vivere sugli alberi assieme ad altri ecologisti come Carola. C'è vita lassù. Soprattutto tra i capelli di Carola... zecche, pidocchi...



Eh, ma quello è simbolo di mente aperta, inclusività, e perché no, anche un po' di sano green sostenibile.

Coltivi i pidocchi tra i capelli e poi te li magni, hanno detto che bisogna campare di insetti, no? A kilometri zero proprio.

Smartphone nuovo di zecca connesso a twitta, e poi la buca del cesso con la cacca di tre giorni fa, e pure una bella stufa a carbonella.

Hai capito 'sti sicari dei potenti. Questo sì che è progresso.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrà a vivere sugli alberi assieme ad altri ecologisti come Carola. C'è vita lassù. Soprattutto tra i capelli di Carola... zecche, pidocchi...


è il presidente onorario del WWF italiano, può andare a coabitare con il panda tanto amato.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

*Timo Kivinen, generale delle forze armate finlandesi:*
*
"I finlandesi sono motivati a combattere e il Paese ha costruito un notevole arsenale

Abbiamo sviluppato la nostra difesa militare proprio per il tipo di guerra che viene condotta lì in Ucraina, 'con un massiccio uso di potenza di fuoco, forze armate e anche aeronautiche. *
*l'Ucraina è un boccone difficile da masticare' per la Russia e così sarebbe la Finlandia''*


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2022)

leggo troppo disprezzo per l'occidente nel quale peraltro tutti viviamo..sembra come il ragazzino di buona famiglia che però si lamenta di tutto e invidia quello di borgata...quando se poi ci finisse davvero impazzirebbe dopo 3 settimane come minimo

va bene che l'erba del vicino è sempre piu verdo però....

il fatto che da occidente non c'è nessuno che vuole emigrare in quei paesi mentre al contrario c'è pieno qualche indicazione dovrebbe darla credo..


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2022)

Boris Johnson: «No a una cattiva pace per l’Ucraina: l'Occidente non ceda alla fatica della guerra. Putin deve fallire» Per Johnson bisogna tornare ai confini di prima del 24 febbraio.​


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggo troppo disprezzo per l'occidente nel quale peraltro tutti viviamo..sembra come il ragazzino di buona famiglia che però si lamenta di tutto e invidia quello di borgata...quando se poi ci finisse davvero impazzirebbe dopo 3 settimane come minimo
> 
> va bene che l'erba del vicino è sempre piu verdo però....
> 
> il fatto che da occidente non c'è nessuno che vuole emigrare in quei paesi mentre al contrario c'è pieno qualche indicazione dovrebbe darla credo..


c'è chi disprezza il vicino, il datore di lavoro ectt. è la normalità. se andiamo a fare la tabella delle malefatte l'occidente vince a mani basse. ma non è che gli altri siano da apprezzare...


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*Pravda ucraina:*

*"In questa fase non c'è alcuna minaccia da parte bielorussa, la situazione è completamente sotto controllo*

*In Bielorussia continuano l'addestramento militare e il rafforzamento del confine e sono in corso una serie di azioni militari ma queste non mirano a combattere l'Ucraina in questa fase"*


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*primo ministro estone mendica più NATO:*
*
"L'Estonia verrebbe cancellata dalla carta geografica e il centro storico della sua capitale, Tallinn, verrebbe raso al suolo sulla base degli attuali piani della Nato in caso di attacco della Russia*
*Gli attuali piani di difesa dell'alleanza militare per i tre Stati baltici prevedono che prima vengano invasi e poi liberati dopo 180 giorni."*


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*presidente commissione Affari internazionali della Duma:*
*
"A parte le altre cose, come limitare il transito dei camionisti lituani, considereremo la possibilità di interrompere il circuito per le forniture elettriche in Lituania"

I paesi baltici sono collegati alla rete elettrica con Russia e Bielorussia*
*Non potranno essere autonomi prima del 2025, anche volendolo fare.*


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

ottime prospettive per i paeselli baltici.
ridotti a cenere per 180 giorni prima che folrse qualcuno della NATO agisca, al buio per tre anni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma stai dicendo delle cose per me senza senso. Pazzesco quanto si possa essere di parte in una guerra… cioè non è una partita di calcio, in cui si può sostenere che Ronaldo sia scarso contro ogni evidenza, è una guerra.. la Russia sta avendo risultati ridicoli per la sua forza militare, ha fatto errori su errori, ha più morti degli ucraini (non di poco), sta radendo al suolo città perché non ha capacità di fare diversamente, sta avendo perdite enormi di uomini e mezzi, ha fallito miseramente un attacco a Kiev con i blindati bloccati e impantanati, sta perdendo consensi anche nelle zone che erano favorevoli all’invasione. E sarebbe per salvare gli ucraini che sta trattando peggio di animali? Lanci bombe a grappolo nelle città invece di missili di precisione per non uccidere i civili? Usi le radio non criptate per sportività? C’è anche un limite a dire cose senza logica dai…
> 
> Vorrei farti una sola domanda… *quali sono le fonti per cui la Russia non sta usando la piena potenzialità dei suoi armamenti a parte la follia di ritenere che lo facciano a costo di perdere mezzi e uomini per non “radere al suolo” (facendolo)?*


Facilissima la fonte.. e arriva dagli stessi propagandisti ( i nostri) che davanti alla realtà non hanno potuto fare altro che dirlo dopo i mesi di puttanate dette sulla guerra.. adesso sono filo Putin pure loro? quando hanno detto che stanno usando una tattica di accerchiamento.... What?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggo troppo disprezzo per l'occidente nel quale peraltro tutti viviamo..sembra come il ragazzino di buona famiglia che però si lamenta di tutto e invidia quello di borgata...quando se poi ci finisse davvero impazzirebbe dopo 3 settimane come minimo
> 
> va bene che l'erba del vicino è sempre piu verdo però....
> 
> il fatto che da occidente non c'è nessuno che vuole emigrare in quei paesi mentre al contrario c'è pieno qualche indicazione dovrebbe darla credo..


Parlo per me e del mio disprezzo occidentale
Ma è così difficile da capire che fa schifo il fatto che noi facciamo i paladini del mondo, ma in realtà per questo considetto benessere ( che non c'è più da quando i privati si sono messi in moto e i loro esperimenti avevano i giorni contati) trucidiamo e affamiamo il resto del mondo? e non parlatemi che funziona così il mondo! che questa è una bella accantonata per mettere apposto certe coscienze o silenziarle..
questo mi fa la ribrezzo
! Soprattutto la parte dei paladini!!
Piuttosto fate i bulli visto che lo siete


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Dipende se è disposto a perdere l'80% dei suoi soldati per poter vendere in campagna elettorale la "denazificazione dell'Ucraina".
> Il "Donetsk People Republic" ha rilasciato i dati ufficiali su quanti morti e feriti ha, equivalenti a circa il *55%* del suo esercito.
> La Russia ovviamente non rilascia alcun dato, ma sui social sempre piu madri cercano spiegazioni sui loro figli.
> 
> ...


Putin sta vincendo e abbastanza nettamente, va detto chiaramente. Purtroppo Zelensky si è fatto illudere da Biden, che a dispetto di quello che si dice ha fornito un aiuto ridicolo rispetto alle promesse. 120 (vecchi) howitzer TRAINATI (cacchio almeno semoventi spediscigli), e qualche vecchio elicottero destinato all'Afghanistan bastano a malapena per la sopravvivenza dell'Ukraina come stato sovrano. E la Russia si può tranquillamente permettere una lunga guerra d'attrito, l'Ukraina no.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Putin sta vincendo e abbastanza nettamente, va detto chiaramente. Purtroppo Zelensky si è fatto illudere da Biden, che a dispetto di quello che si dice ha fornito un aiuto ridicolo rispetto alle promesse. 120 (vecchi) howitzer TRAINATI (cacchio almeno semoventi spediscigli), e qualche vecchio elicottero destinato all'Afghanistan bastano a malapena per la sopravvivenza dell'Ukraina come stato sovrano. E la Russia si può tranquillamente permettere una lunga guerra d'attrito, l'Ukraina no.


si ma hanno perso decine di miglialia di uomini,15 generali,stanno spendendo un sacco di soldi ogni giorno per mantenerer la guerra,Putin ha già cambiato almeno un paio di volte il comandante generale del vertice militare (segno che non era affatto contento) ecc

staranno vincendo ma stanno vincendo male...non come volevano

se il Real vice con il Chievo 3 a 2 uscendo stanchissimi dal campo e con 4 infortunati gravi non è che abbiano molto da festeggiare eh..a mio avviso

l'idea era quella di chiudere la pratica velocemente e dedicarsi ad altro..si capisce anche dalle dichiarazioni iniziali..poi visti i risultati reali hanno virato su questa sorta di guerra di sfiancamento


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Parlo per me e del mio disprezzo occidentale
> Ma è così difficile da capire che fa schifo il fatto che noi facciamo i paladini del mondo, ma in realtà per questo considetto benessere ( che non c'è più da quando i privati si sono messi in moto e i loro esperimenti avevano i giorni contati) trucidiamo e affamiamo il resto del mondo? e non parlatemi che funziona così il mondo! che questa è una bella accantonata per mettere apposto certe coscienze o silenziarle..
> questo mi fa la ribrezzo
> ! Soprattutto la parte dei paladini!!
> Piuttosto fate i bulli visto che lo siete


ma scusa posso farti una domanda? mi serve per poi dire una cosa eventualmente

te che ne pensi di tutta la questione dell'immigrazione? in Italia proprio

dico in generale..logicamente per lo piu dall'Africa ma volendo anche dall'asia..est europa..ecc


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusa posso farti una domanda? mi serve per poi dire una cosa eventualmente
> 
> te che ne pensi di tutta la questione dell'immigrazione? in Italia proprio
> 
> dico in generale..logicamente per lo piu dall'Africa ma volendo anche dall'asia..est europa..ecc



Se va avanti cosi la desertificazione italiana, tra 50 anni pure gli africani ci scavalcheranno.

Anzi, dal Pò in giù gli italiani si uniranno alle "risorse" per andare verso lidi migliori, tipo paesi nordici o addirittura Russia 

Lo scrissi anche qualche anno fa, diventerà una zona clamorosa dove vivere la Russia quando i cambiamenti climatici avranno scatenato tutto il loro effetto


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*incontro di lavoro per Mattarella e Draghi ieri al Quirinale*

*tra le varie cose, si dicono favorevoli a togliere il voto unanime per i paesi membri*
*basterebbe la maggioranza, sostengono


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

una posizione del genere non è solo ridicola e contro la democrazia, perchè il principio europeo si basa formalmente sulla Germania che equivale a Cipro nelle votazioni più importanti, ma anche controproducente per l'Italia stessa
ricordiamo benissimo anni fa il gruppetto dei nordici che si portava dietro gli orientali per il rigore finanziario, per esempio
l'Italia ha meno soft power di Francia e Germania, anche perchè cambia governo ogni due anni massimo

quando due mesi fa è uscito per la prima volta il tema, almeno metà paesi membri hanno detto no stizziti
avere presidente del consiglio e presidente della Repubblica concordi al suicidio italiano è surreale


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*ministro Economia tedesco fa scattare l'allarme sul gas*
*
"Il gas è da subito in Germania un bene scarso

Dobbiamo ridurre l'uso del gas già d'estate*
*L'estate è ingannevole, ma l'inverno arriva e dobbiamo riempire i depositi"*


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Economia tedesco fa scattare l'allarme sul gas*
> 
> *"Il gas è da subito in Germania un bene scarso
> 
> ...



Eh, infatti per certa gente ci vorrebbero le camere a gas.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Economia tedesco fa scattare l'allarme sul gas*
> 
> *"Il gas è da subito in Germania un bene scarso
> 
> ...


ma i tre rigassificatori offshore li abbiamo acqusitati? le navi dello zio d'america col GnL sono partite?
qua siamo tanto tranquilli


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*New York Times:*

*"Quando gli Stati Uniti e l'Unione Europea hanno deciso di ridurre gli acquisti di combustibili fossili russi quest'anno, speravano che avrebbe contribuito a rendere l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina così economicamente dolorosa per Mosca che il presidente Vladimir V. Putin sarebbe stato costretto ad abbandonarla.
Quella prospettiva ora sembra remota nella migliore delle ipotesi.
Cina e India, i paesi più popolosi del mondo, si sono precipitati ad acquistare all'incirca lo stesso volume di petrolio russo che sarebbe andato in Occidente. 
I prezzi del petrolio sono così alti che la Russia sta guadagnando ancora di più dalle vendite rispetto a prima dell'inizio della guerra quattro mesi fa. 
E la sua valuta un tempo agitata è aumentata di valore rispetto al dollaro.

I funzionari russi stanno sorridendo per quello che chiamano un fallimento spettacolare per intimidire il signor Putin.*
*E il dolore economico che il boicottaggio petrolifero doveva infliggere si sta riverberando non tanto a Mosca, ma in Occidente, in particolare negli Stati Uniti, dove i prezzi del petrolio alle stelle rappresentano una potente minaccia per il presidente Biden a meno della metà del suo mandato.*

*Per ora, almeno, quella tattica sembra un boomerang, data la crescente domanda in Asia di petrolio dalla Russia, il terzo produttore mondiale di petrolio dopo gli Stati Uniti e l'Arabia Saudita.
A maggio, le importazioni cinesi di petrolio russo sono aumentate del 28% rispetto al mese precedente, raggiungendo un livello record e aiutando la Russia a superare l'Arabia Saudita come principale fornitore cinese
L'India, che una volta acquistava poco petrolio russo, ora sta portando più di 760.000 barili al giorno, secondo i dati di spedizione analizzati da Kpler, una società di ricerche di mercato

La Russia, invece di cadere ulteriormente, è quasi vicina ai suoi livelli prepandemici"*


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Parlo per me e del mio disprezzo occidentale
> Ma è così difficile da capire che fa schifo il fatto che noi facciamo i paladini del mondo, ma in realtà per questo considetto benessere ( che non c'è più da quando i privati si sono messi in moto e i loro esperimenti avevano i giorni contati) trucidiamo e affamiamo il resto del mondo? e non parlatemi che funziona così il mondo! che questa è una bella accantonata per mettere apposto certe coscienze o silenziarle..
> questo mi fa la ribrezzo
> ! Soprattutto la parte dei paladini!!
> Piuttosto fate i bulli visto che lo siete


Tutto (in parte) condivisibile. 
Ideali buoni, autocrotica segno di civilizzazione and so on.
Non siamo santi, il punto più basso è stata la guerra in Iraq, criticata apertamente da TUTTI.

Però andando a ritroso, cosa sarebbe successo se l'atomica l'avessero creata prima i nazisti degli americani?
Cosa sarebbe successo se l'avessero creata prima i russi?
O i cinesi? 
Non penso ne avrebbero sganciate solo un paio e da lì in poi nulla.
Vivremmo in un mondo con svastiche all'entrata dell'ufficio, o con Falce e Martello.
Perché noi non siamo paladini, verissimo, ma questi sono il peggio del peggio.
Altro che la subdola influenza Americana, questi ricattano il mondo con l'atomica pur sapendo che il mondo ne ha altrettante, bastano un po paio di neuroni per capire cosa succederebbe se l'atomica non l'avessimo.

Altra cosa, il cambiamento climatico che da buoni ideali non si dimentica, cosa stanno facendo i paladini ruski e mangiacani a riguardo? 
Il genocidio e le sofferenze degli ucraini, dove sono gli ideali in questo caso?
Perché ancora, tutti ma proprio tutti eravamo contro la guerra in Iraq, ma molti godono della guerra in Ucraina, e dove sta la coscienza in questo caso, sta solo nel dire "l'occidente se lo merita", logico?
Bello.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tutto (in parte) condivisibile.
> Ideali buoni, autocrotica segno di civilizzazione and so on.
> Non siamo santi, il punto più basso è stata la guerra in Iraq, criticata apertamente da TUTTI.
> 
> ...



Gli unici che hanno avuto il coraggio (chiamiamolo così) di sganciare materiale atomico sulla popolazione civile sono stati gli americani.

C'è scritto in tutti i libri di storia, ammesso che qualcuno li legga.


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli unici che hanno avuto il coraggio (chiamiamolo così) di sganciare materiale atomico sulla popolazione civile sono stati gli americani.
> 
> C'è scritto in tutti i libri di storia, ammesso che qualcuno li legga.


Moolto difficile capire cosa ne avrebbe fatto Hitler, o Stalin.
E la loro popolazione si sarebbe fatta dilemmi morali all'infinito ovviamente, non li avrebbe piu' rieletti se avessero fatto una cosa del genere  
Basta vedere come se la godono oggi, nella TV Russa, a fantasticare atomiche su Varsavia e Londra.
Ma loro sono meglio di noi eh, noi siamo il male, il peggio..


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Moolto difficile capire cosa ne avrebbe fatto Hitler, o Stalin.
> E la loro popolazione si sarebbe fatta dilemmi morali all'infinito ovviamente, non li avrebbe piu' rieletti se avessero fatto una cosa del genere
> Basta vedere come se la godono oggi, nella TV Russa, a fantasticare atomiche su Varsavia e Londra.
> Ma loro sono meglio di noi eh, noi siamo il male, il peggio..



Parli solo di robe indimostrabili contro una constatazione reale. Anche facile da prevederlo, onestamente.

Se per te sono concetti equivalenti, ciò implica logicamente che centinaia di migliaia di giapponesi contano zero.


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

*Zelensky aveva organizzato una videoconferenza con tutti i paesi africani.
Su 55 paesi presente solo il presidente del Congo*


hai capito gli africani...da queste lande tutti presenti, come quando si vota la fiducia, e ovazione


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky aveva organizzato una videoconferenza con tutti i paesi africani.
> Su 55 paesi presente solo il presidente del Congo*
> 
> 
> hai capito gli africani...da queste lande tutti presenti, come quando si vota la fiducia, e ovazione


cos'è chiede soldi e armi pure agli africani (più amici di Putin che nostri)adesso?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *incontro di lavoro per Mattarella e Draghi ieri al Quirinale*
> 
> *tra le varie cose, si dicono favorevoli a togliere il voto unanime per i paesi membri*
> *basterebbe la maggioranza, sostengono
> ...



Sempre più patetici.
E pensare che qualcuno fa il tifo per questa marmaglia solamente perchè "occidentali" e in quanto tali,non si può esprimere dissenso per queste mega strunzate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky aveva organizzato una videoconferenza con tutti i paesi africani.
> Su 55 paesi presente solo il presidente del Congo*
> 
> 
> hai capito gli africani...da queste lande tutti presenti, come quando si vota la fiducia, e ovazione



Gli africani hanno giustamente pisciato in testa a zelensky (invece i leader occidentali hanno fatto anche a botte per andare a fargli il baciamano )

Agli africani non interessa un kaiser se l'ucraina è in guerra.
Anche lo Yemen è in guerra,eppure nessuno ci fa caso.
Anche lo Yemen è stato attaccato da più nazioni mmmmoooooolto più forti di loro,eppure non ho sentito da nessun leader mondiale esclamare "armiamo lo yemen,devono avere la possibilità di difendersi".

Agli africani interessa solamente del grano e poco importa se è grano ucraino,grano russo,grano rubato,grano modificato,grano ogm.
Questi rischiano la carestia definitiva,figuriamoci se stanno a pensare a queste scemenze.
Zelensky,solo per aver provato ad organizzare questa inutile videoconferenza,si è dimostrato ancora una volta un grande somaro.


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli africani hanno giustamente pisciato in testa a zelensky (invece i leader occidentali hanno fatto anche a botte per andare a fargli il baciamano )
> 
> Agli africani non interessa un kaiser se l'ucraina è in guerra.
> Anche lo Yemen è in guerra,eppure nessuno ci fa caso.
> ...


anche perchè l'Africa è piena di guerre da sempre e non mi sembra che il mondo si mobiliti per loro...
al di là del rapporto con russi e cinesi, peraltro ci sono pure quelli legati agli americani e ai colonizzatori europei che hanno disertato, diciamo che non sono particolarmente felici di queste discriminazioni

per il grano hanno deciso che faranno incontri a quattro (Russia, Ucraina, Turchia, ONU) nelle prossime settimane


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli africani hanno giustamente pisciato in testa a zelensky (invece i leader occidentali hanno fatto anche a botte per andare a fargli il baciamano )
> 
> Agli africani non interessa un kaiser se l'ucraina è in guerra.
> Anche lo Yemen è in guerra,eppure nessuno ci fa caso.
> ...



Facciamo schifo in Africa (cioè, fanno schifo). E come se non bastasse ci si sono messi i cinesi e tutto il resto.

Salvo poi subirne le conseguenze, imbarcando milioni di disperati che si trasformano in delinquenti. Tutta gente che porta cultura, religioni sagge e pensioni ai cittadini.

Ma poi, da grandi ipocriti criminali, ci laviamo la coscienza con l'Ucraina. Diamo le promozioni a gratis agli studenti e possiamo sfoggiare la spilletta di grandi oppositori ai regimi.

Meno grano per l'Africa, più armi per tutti. E più controllo per pochi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky aveva organizzato una videoconferenza con tutti i paesi africani.
> Su 55 paesi presente solo il presidente del Congo*


Piotr poteva informarsi prima.

Solo i sassi ( e solo quelli più ignoranti tra i sassi) non sanno che l' Africa è spartita tra Russi e Cinesi


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

voglio sperare che le voci su un possibile attacco russo alla lituania siano infondate

altimenti è 3 guerra mondiale..li non ci sono storie


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> voglio sperare che le voci su un possibile attacco russo alla lituania siano infondate
> 
> *altimenti è 3 guerra mondiale..li non ci sono storie*



La terza guerra mondiale conviene a qualcuno?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale conviene a qualcuno?


beh..essendoci vincitori e vinti purtroppo non è da escludere..è una domanda complessa


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh..essendoci vincitori e vinti purtroppo non è da escludere..è una domanda complessa



Se fosse convenuto a qualcuno forse sarebbe già iniziata formalmente. Ma, in fondo, quella in corso è già una guerra mondiale visto che in qualche modo sono coinvolti Usa, Europa e Russia.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale conviene a qualcuno?


a quelli delle armi sicuro, sicuramente Bill Gates e Bezos hanno azioni beretta e lockheed martin


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se fosse convenuto a qualcuno forse sarebbe già iniziata formalmente. Ma, in fondo, quella in corso è già una guerra mondiale visto che in qualche modo sono coinvolti Usa, Europa e Russia.


se attaccano la lituania diventa guerra vera altro che questa

attaccherebbero la NATO direttamente

se non ci fosse la risposta forte e totale della NATO (come da trattati peraltro) si sentirebbe libero di attaccare chiunque ad minchiam...e a quel punto farebbe pure bene


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se attaccano la lituania diventa guerra vera altro che questa
> *
> attaccherebbero la NATO direttamente*
> 
> se non ci fosse la risposta forte e totale della NATO (come da trattati peraltro) si sentirebbe libero di attaccare chiunque ad minchiam...e a quel punto farebbe pure bene



Trovo francamente ipocrita dire che è una guerra tra Ucraina e Russia quando di fatto la Nato partecipa al conflitto armando una delle parti che della Nato non è membro.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a quelli delle armi sicuro, sicuramente Bill Gates e Bezos hanno azioni beretta e lockheed martin



Moriranno anche loro


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a quelli delle armi sicuro, sicuramente Bill Gates e Bezos hanno azioni *beretta* e lockheed martin


Azioni Beretta per Bezos


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se attaccano la lituania diventa guerra vera altro che questa
> 
> attaccherebbero la NATO direttamente
> 
> se non ci fosse la risposta forte e totale della NATO (come da trattati peraltro) si sentirebbe libero di attaccare chiunque ad minchiam...e a quel punto farebbe pure bene


se clicchi due pagine fa c'è la dichiarazione del primo ministro estone sui paesi baltici.
per 180 giorni la NATO non farebbe nulla sui territori attaccati, questo dicono i trattati...


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2022)

*Ansa:

"Salta il vertice sul tetto al prezzo del gas, nulla di previsto a luglio"*


solito successo draghiano...Sleepy Joe non intercede neanche per un contentino.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se clicchi due pagine fa c'è la dichiarazione del primo ministro estone sui paesi baltici.
> per 180 giorni la NATO non farebbe nulla sui territori attaccati, questo dicono i trattati...


sicuro? non mi ricordo bene com'era

cioè se attaccano un paese nato la nato non risponde per 6 mesi? ma che senso ha?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Trovo francamente ipocrita dire che è una guerra tra Ucraina e Russia quando di fatto la Nato partecipa al conflitto armando una delle parti che della Nato non è membro.



Cosa vuoi che sia sostenere l'economia di una delle due nazioni in guerra e riempirla di armi,soffiate dai servizi segreti,satelliti,fornire addestramento continuo ecc.ecc
La NATO mica partecipa,nono


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sicuro? non mi ricordo bene com'era


eh sì, è scritto su tanti giornali che hanno ripreso l'intervista al Financial Times e ho controllato pure la fonte iniziale.
penso che il primo ministro conosca cosa prevede un trattato per il proprio paese...in questo caso lo stesso dei due vicini baltici.



> "Kaja Kallas told reporters on Wednesday that the alliance’s existing defence plans for the three Baltic states was to allow them to be overrun before liberating them after 180 days."


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che sia sostenere l'economia di una delle due nazioni in guerra e riempirla di armi,soffiate dai servizi segreti,satelliti,fornire addestramento continuo ecc.ecc
> *La NATO mica partecipa,nono *



Ma certo, non partecipa perché arbitra
La cattivissima Russia poi - colpita da anche da piccole sanzioni- non ha nessun motivo di tagliare il gas


----------



## Devil man (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ansa:
> 
> "Salta il vertice sul tetto al prezzo del gas, nulla di previsto a luglio"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma hanno perso decine di miglialia di uomini,15 generali,stanno spendendo un sacco di soldi ogni giorno per mantenerer la guerra,Putin ha già cambiato almeno un paio di volte il comandante generale del vertice militare (segno che non era affatto contento) ecc
> 
> staranno vincendo ma stanno vincendo male...non come volevano
> 
> ...


Hahaha certe volte mi pare ci sia effetto incredulità.. per forza! All'inizio non pensava che si intrometteva mezza Europa e America nel rifornimento delle armi  oppure credi che non faccia la differenza??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusa posso farti una domanda? mi serve per poi dire una cosa eventualmente
> 
> te che ne pensi di tutta la questione dell'immigrazione? in Italia proprio
> 
> dico in generale..logicamente per lo piu dall'Africa ma volendo anche dall'asia..est europa..ecc


che devo dire più che pure qui ci siamo di mezzo noi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale conviene a qualcuno?


Queste domande mi fanno capire che non si è ancora capito che il baratro di sistema sta per arrivare.. nel 2007 era crollato ma dei triliardi inventati hanno rimandato il tutto.. nel frattempo abbiamo vissuto la tanto decrescita felice  ed ora quelli che si definiscono ( o meglio si credono!) I padroni del mondo piuttosto di dirci la verità e riorganizzarsi in modo civile.. scelgono la strada del reset in base al vincitore della guerra..
Il problema che questi pazzi sono disposti a qualsiasi eventualità! Questa è l'unica verità!
Altro che per Ucraina.. falsi fino in fondo!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh..essendoci vincitori e vinti purtroppo non è da escludere..è una domanda complessa


Si però nel 2022 !
La maggioranza (popolazione mondiale)
Dovrebbe una buona volta svegliarsi e mettere le cose come dovrebbrero essere! cioè vivere in pace e felici tutti insieme.. avremmo pure le tecnologie per sostituire il lavoro con hobby senza farci ingannare da quelli che si considerano migliori di noi.. siamo schiavi inconsapevoli alla fine..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ansa:
> 
> "Salta il vertice sul tetto al prezzo del gas, nulla di previsto a luglio"*
> 
> ...


Ma non si mettevano d'accordo con questioni sanitarie come le mascherine.. figurati se lo fanno per un bene primario!! Lo davo per scontato che non si arrivava e non si arriverà a nulla.. solo il solito chiacchiericcio


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli unici che hanno avuto il coraggio (chiamiamolo così) di sganciare materiale atomico sulla popolazione civile sono stati gli americani.
> 
> C'è scritto in tutti i libri di storia, ammesso che qualcuno li legga.


Io sono contro l'atomica, e le due bombe atomiche lanciate nel 45 sul giappone provocarono ca. 200 mila morti, un attacco frontale e un'invasione degli stati uniti nel giappone avrebbe pero' provocato 5 x tanto di morti. Nella battaglia sulla piccola isola di Ivo Jima morirono circa 50.000 persone da entrambe le parti. L'isola è grande quanto l'isola d'Elba. Se restiamo ai morti, sono i tuoi russi in particolare che negli ultimi 300 anni hanno fatto il maggior numero di danni, nonostante Hitler. Prima gli zar, poi Stalin e Putin dal 2008. Hai ancora la possibilità di emigrare in Russia e puoi quindi approfittare di tutte le libertà fasciste o staliniste, un regime fascista forse non ti dispiace, come si può vedere bene dai tuoi commenti. Anche se hai dichiarato di non essere un seguace di Putin, beh, chi ci crede?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Io sono contro l'atomica, e le due bombe atomiche lanciate nel 45 sul giappone provocarono ca. 200 mila morti, un attacco frontale e un'invasione degli stati uniti nel giappone avrebbe pero' provocato 5 x tanto di morti. Nella battaglia sulla piccola isola di Ivo Jima morirono circa 50.000 persone da entrambe le parti. L'isola è grande quanto l'isola d'Elba. Se restiamo ai morti, sono i tuoi russi in particolare che negli ultimi 300 anni hanno fatto il maggior numero di danni, nonostante Hitler. Prima gli zar, poi Stalin e Putin dal 2008. Hai ancora la possibilità di emigrare in Russia e puoi quindi approfittare di tutte le libertà fasciste o staliniste, un regime fascista forse non ti dispiace, come si può vedere bene dai tuoi commenti. Anche se hai dichiarato di non essere un seguace di Putin, beh, chi ci crede?



Ma chissenefrega se non ci credi. Usa il tempo per insegnare la storia e le tattiche militari a qualcun altro, invece di assillarmi.

Non quotarmi mai più.


----------

